# obama birth certificate issue may not be dead...



## washamericom (Mar 5, 2012)

Confirmed: Obama's Birth Certificate Not Authentic 2012 - YouTube!


i know... but the evidence is mounting. the mainstream media is complicit and corrupt.

the obamas may be connected somehow to bill ayers, bernardine dhorn and the chicago way, and may not be as pure as the media has portrayed him to be.

see you in conspiracy theories because this will never be "current events" or politics or even recognised by obama moderated forums (not this one). google is burning up since last night. it will be interesting to see how the "trusted news agencies" find their way back.

my website WashingtonAmerica.Com

incidentally, now all you have to do is google the words "birth certificate" and use search tool  "past week" or "two days" or  "past 24 hours". and it's all about obama...  the subject is being ingrained in our national history. there is no turning back. congress should investigate before the election... my guess is that "president" obama won't be on some ballots this fall.
watch the way google arranges the results sometimes to favor obama's making it a joke. this is no joke folks...


----------



## Full-Auto (Mar 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Confirmed: Obama's Birth Certificate Not Authentic 2012 - YouTube!
> 
> 
> i know... but the evidence is mounting. the mainstream media is complicit and corrupt.
> ...



You just have to ask yourself.....

When was the last time the left presented an issue honestly.

I can not recall a single time.  You?


----------



## VaYank5150 (Mar 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Confirmed: Obama's Birth Certificate Not Authentic 2012 - YouTube!
> 
> 
> i know... but the evidence is mounting. the mainstream media is complicit and corrupt.
> ...



It's FINALLY happened!  The GOP is SO scared of the bullshit candidates they have running, that they have turned back to this....WOW...


----------



## SniperFire (Mar 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Confirmed: Obama's Birth Certificate Not Authentic 2012 - YouTube!
> 
> 
> i know... but the evidence is mounting. the mainstream media is complicit and corrupt.
> ...



Forensic experts have determined a couple elements of the 'photocopy' the Obama graphics team released were forged.


Come clean, Hussein.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 5, 2012)

Hmm..what's the difference between McCain and Obama.

Well McCain really wasn't born in this country..and the GOP ran him anyway.

Oh yeah..and McCain is white.


----------



## Conservative (Mar 5, 2012)

VaYank5150 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Confirmed: Obama's Birth Certificate Not Authentic 2012 - YouTube!
> ...



Yes, the moron in the OP certainly represents the entire GOP.... just like Rdean and TM represent the entire left.


----------



## Conservative (Mar 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Confirmed: Obama's Birth Certificate Not Authentic 2012 - YouTube!
> 
> 
> i know... but the evidence is mounting. the mainstream media is complicit and corrupt.
> ...


----------



## washamericom (Mar 5, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Hmm..what's the difference between McCain and Obama.
> 
> Well McCain really wasn't born in this country..and the GOP ran him anyway.
> 
> Oh yeah..and McCain is white.



and you're vanilla... a true coward race baiter shallow...


----------



## washamericom (Mar 5, 2012)

Conservative said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



just like you represent nobody... and will always be a nobody...


----------



## Inthemiddle (Mar 5, 2012)

Just because you're a creepy necrophiliac doesn't mean it's not dead.


----------



## amrchaos (Mar 5, 2012)

VaYank5150 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Confirmed: Obama's Birth Certificate Not Authentic 2012 - YouTube!
> ...



It only make me afraid to vote for Romney in the fall.  This goes beyond holding ones nose.  I might have to cover my eyes and whoops, Obama grabbed another vote.

Damn you socialists and your army of sabortuers working in the Republican party!


----------



## theHawk (Mar 5, 2012)

Come on guys how many times do we have to go over this.  There isn't a better all-American story than that of the Hussein and his parents.  Mama was so patriotic she took a Russian class in 1960.  There she met a wonderful African man.  She got impregnated and then 3 months later married him only to find out he already had a wife and child back in Kenya.  But his first wife gave him permission to marry a second wife, so it was all good.  She gave birth to Barack Hussein Obama in August of 1961, reportedly 'while attending the University of Hawaii'...even though she never enrolled for the spring of '61 semester. 

Lets all just accept the fact that he is a bastard child of an African polygamist, and of a mother who was not too fond of Christians.  If that isn't 'All-American' I don't know what is!


----------



## Conservative (Mar 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...



Im sorry... did I burst your tiny wittle bubble?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 5, 2012)

I watched the video in the OP.

Can someone explain to me how a document that has been scanned into a computer would come up as layers upon layers rather than just the single image that was scanned?

My daughter scanned in a pic she drew and while she can brighten it or color it or resize it, etc., it's just one image, there aren't any 'layers' to it.

The investigator is saying that Obama's BC is in 8 or 9 links and layers and that each layer can be taken apart on the computer . . that the entire document was built and exists in cyberspace, never a 'real' document was scanned in. 

They compared it to a controlled document that was scanned in and the two are not the same.

How can that be?

Didn't Trump's wailing about this have Obama reveal this BC just before . . like a day or two before . . OBL was killed?  I remember the BC was a big deal then bang, OBL was dead and no more BC talk.  It all just seemed to disappear.  

Now this?


----------



## washamericom (Mar 5, 2012)

Conservative said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



the tiny wittle bubble is in your panties...


----------



## Conservative (Mar 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



wow... that's, um... stupid. Got anything better, Nancy?


----------



## Peach (Mar 5, 2012)

theHawk said:


> Come on guys how many times do we have to go over this.  There isn't a better all-American story than that of the Hussein and his parents.  Mama was so patriotic she took a Russian class in 1960.  There she met a wonderful African man.  She got impregnated and then 3 months later married him only to find out he already had a wife and child back in Kenya.  But his first wife gave him permission to marry a second wife, so it was all good.  She gave birth to Barack Hussein Obama in August of 1961, reportedly 'while attending the University of Hawaii'...even though she never enrolled for the spring of '61 semester.
> 
> Lets all just accept the fact that he is a bastard child of an African polygamist, and of a mother who was not too fond of Christians.  If that isn't 'All-American' I don't know what is!


Mama was so patriotic she took a Russian class in 1960. 
********************************************
Was she working for the KGB too?


----------



## washamericom (Mar 5, 2012)

theHawk said:


> Come on guys how many times do we have to go over this.  There isn't a better all-American story than that of the Hussein and his parents.  Mama was so patriotic she took a Russian class in 1960.  There she met a wonderful African man.  She got impregnated and then 3 months later married him only to find out he already had a wife and child back in Kenya.  But his first wife gave him permission to marry a second wife, so it was all good.  She gave birth to Barack Hussein Obama in August of 1961, reportedly 'while attending the University of Hawaii'...even though she never enrolled for the spring of '61 semester.
> 
> Lets all just accept the fact that he is a bastard child of an African polygamist, and of a mother who was not too fond of Christians.  If that isn't 'All-American' I don't know what is!



with all due respect... until we get it right...


----------



## washamericom (Mar 5, 2012)

Conservative said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



better than what.


----------



## Conservative (Mar 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



I rest my case.


----------



## zeke (Mar 5, 2012)

> t's FINALLY happened! The GOP is SO scared of the bullshit candidates they have running, that they have turned back to this....WOW...




Ain't it the truth. Four fuking years they have been trying to "prove" this bullshit.

Just more inept actions by the Repub party. No wonder no one trusts Repubs to govern. With all the time, resources and other bull shit, they still don't have the proof they seek. Proof that they are either incompetent or stupid. Or both.


----------



## CaughtInTheMid (Mar 5, 2012)

this issue continues to be talked about because the republican party sees it as a way to get some extra votes in the general election. it's not really important if it's true or false. it's about planting doubt and regaining power. it amazes me that older people don't know that by now.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 5, 2012)

CaughtInTheMid said:


> this issue continues to be talked about because the republican party sees it as a way to get some extra votes in the general election. it's not really important if it's true or false. it's about planting doubt and regaining power. it amazes me that older people don't know that by now.



extra votes ?? LOL... instead of obama closing gitmo, he'll be living there...


----------



## CaughtInTheMid (Mar 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> CaughtInTheMid said:
> 
> 
> > this issue continues to be talked about because the republican party sees it as a way to get some extra votes in the general election. it's not really important if it's true or false. it's about planting doubt and regaining power. it amazes me that older people don't know that by now.
> ...



you don't often see a post where every part of it makes no sense.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Confirmed: Obama's Birth Certificate Not Authentic 2012 - YouTube!
> 
> 
> i know... but the evidence is mounting. the mainstream media is complicit and corrupt.
> ...



Nobody cares.
Racist scumbag.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 5, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> I watched the video in the OP.
> 
> Can someone explain to me how a document that has been scanned into a computer would come up as layers upon layers rather than just the single image that was scanned?
> 
> ...



Remember Donny's guys are in Hawaii and we "won't believe" what they were finding...apparently nobody else is believeing it either.  Or this.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 5, 2012)

This is big.....I mean BIG

I hope the Republicans don't let this drop until the election is over


----------



## washamericom (Mar 5, 2012)

candycorn said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Confirmed: Obama's Birth Certificate Not Authentic 2012 - YouTube!
> ...



you should care... anti american terrorist.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 5, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> This is big.....I mean BIG
> 
> I hope the Republicans don't let this drop until the election is over



me too obot...


----------



## geauxtohell (Mar 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Confirmed: Obama's Birth Certificate Not Authentic 2012 - YouTube!
> 
> 
> i know... but the evidence is mounting. the mainstream media is complicit and corrupt.
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/211546-birther-question-about-arpaio.html


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 5, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> I watched the video in the OP.
> 
> Can someone explain to me how a document that has been scanned into a computer would come up as layers upon layers rather than just the single image that was scanned?
> 
> ...



So can anyone answer my question?  How does a document that has been scanned into a computer come up as layers upon layers rather than just the single image that was scanned?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 5, 2012)

I really feel sorry for the sane citizens of Arizona. With a whacky governor, Crazy Sheriff Joe and now ground zero at birther central


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 5, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > I watched the video in the OP.
> ...



Ohhh...ohh

Me? Me?....can I answer?

In terms of accepting the credibility of the President of the United States and the State of Hawaii vs the credibility of known birthers

I choose the President and Hawaii


----------



## candycorn (Mar 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



meh...fuck you.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 5, 2012)

candycorn said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



jagoff... your messiah is a crook.

 fuck you too gauxtee... chickenshit.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 5, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> I really feel sorry for the sane citizens of Arizona. With a whacky governor, Crazy Sheriff Joe and now ground zero at birther central



the whitehouse is ground central for birther scandal...


----------



## geauxtohell (Mar 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Answer my question, dipshit.

Did you get suckered by yet another Corsi money making scheme?


----------



## washamericom (Mar 5, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > I watched the video in the OP.
> ...



you won't get an answer in this cesspool, go to youtube and search obama birth certificate forgery... in fact, here's the link..   obama birth certificate forgery layers - YouTube


don't listen to the asshole obots here, they know it's all true. tails tucked...


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 5, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...




So you can't explain how a single document can be scanned into a computer and turned into a multi-layer document.  

'K


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 5, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




And suppose that's all this is . .  some money making scheme for this guy to sell books.  So he's just making shit up?  So no one will look into the 'proof' that he has?  If it's all b.s. then the jig is up.  If it isn't?  Can you explain the multi-layering appearing from a single document scanned?   How would that happen?  He makes the claim that a single document is scanned into a computer and is now a multi-layer document . . . which, by logic, can't happen -- can it?  (I'm asking)


----------



## geauxtohell (Mar 5, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Yes.  Because the investigation is irreparably biased.  No conclusions from such an investigation can be legitimate.  It's akin to a juror admitting after a trial that they had it out for the defendant the whole time.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 5, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



He started out to prove that the BC was not a fake.  

I still don't understand the 'multi-layers from a single document' part.  Someone else in another thread is explaining it and put a link to the BC that's on the WH page . . but when I clicked on that link I got a 404 error, page cannot be found type thing.  Hmm . . .


----------



## washamericom (Mar 5, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



the question is... did obama... ??   lol...  
 watch hannity's ratings go up this week...


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 5, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > I watched the video in the OP.
> ...



I went to a art seminar a couple of weeks ago where a photoshop expert showed us how to build a photo by layering.   I still don't know exactly how it works.   Essentially you scan in the foundation of whatever you're trying to make then add elements that you want to include layer by layer.   One of the issues in he BC case is that the green tinted background was the last layer added when if the whole document had been scanned, the background wouldn't be separable.   It would have been scanned as one image.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 5, 2012)

As long as the issue reignites it will have served its purpose.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 5, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



The stupid birther theory is that they took a blank birth certificate, then added Obama's information piece by piece to assemble the "fake".

What they fail to explain is how they were smart enough to be able to do this, yet at the same time, too stupid to print it out and rescan it as a single document.


----------



## geauxtohell (Mar 5, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> He started out to prove that the BC was not a fake.



That was bullshit. I don't believe it for a second.  The local Tea Party put the request in.  Do you think they didn't have an agenda with that request?  Even if it was true, no investigation should start out with any agenda.  The only agenda should be to find truth.

For Arpaio, this is all about leveraging position for his DOJ investigation.



> I still don't understand the 'multi-layers from a single document' part.  Someone else in another thread is explaining it and put a link to the BC that's on the WH page . . but when I clicked on that link I got a 404 error, page cannot be found type thing.  Hmm . . .



I know diddly about tech stuff, but it's been explained so I'll leave it to the people who can articulate it.

Either way, the Hawaii DOH has vouched for the document Multiple times.


----------



## geauxtohell (Mar 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



You have no good answer do you?  This investigation was and is corrupt.


----------



## niteowl (Mar 5, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > I watched the video in the OP.
> ...



I've had a limited amount of experience with scanning documents, but I'll take a shot at answering your question. First of all, as you've pointed out, when you scan a document, you will normally get one layer in the resulting image file. I've done this before, scanning pages from a text book. The resulting file is not quite the same as the original, though, in that it's an _image _of a printed page, and not text. It's as if you had taken a photograph of a printed page, in other words. 

So, when it was originally pointed out, that the latest BC had multiple layers, it was suggested that the original scan had been subjected to OCR (Optical Character Recognition) software. OCR software is used to scan a file, to see if there are recognizable fonts forming characters; it will also form multiple layers to assemble a document that you could edit with any text editor. 

The first task was to determine whether the WH BC had been subjected to OCR software. There were three tests the experts devised to verify this: 1) Does the document recognize fonts?  2) Can you search for a word in the document?  3) Can you edit a word in the document?  The WH BC failed all three tests, proving the document had not been subjected to OCR software. Next, they deliberately subjected the document to OCR software; the resultant document passed all three tests. It also produced 45 layers. 

There's a difference in the way a computer generates layers, and the way a human being would produce layers, though; a computer will generate as many layers as it needs, to assemble the resulting document. Complexity means nothing to a computer; a human being, on the other hand, will strive to create a manageable number of layers, knowing that the end task will be to assemble all of the component parts into a single document. Even if you concede that different OCR software products would create different numbers of layers, a complex document such as the WH BC would produce many, many layers. The WH BC had only 9 layers, strongly indicating that a human being manually assembled the document from component parts. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Mar 5, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> He started out to prove that the BC was not a fake.



And I have some ocean front property that I'd like to sell you, right next door to Sheriff Joe.  Cheap.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Mar 5, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> As long as the issue reignites it will have served its purpose.



To ensure four more years of Obama?


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 5, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


Despite credible evidence. Yup typical Lib. Why do libs hate science?


----------



## washamericom (Mar 5, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



global warming is government job security... so is obama...union lunchbox inspectors for hire...


----------



## washamericom (Mar 5, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > He started out to prove that the BC was not a fake.
> ...



right next door to tony rezko irkel... and bill ayers...


----------



## washamericom (Mar 5, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



we'll see... oj's was...


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 7, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Whoever the forger was just made a simple mistake and it has backfired on him. The lead investigator stated that is was indeed built.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## candycorn (Mar 7, 2012)

Seriously...all you can do with these racist scumbags is

Make fun of them:  This is one of my favorites


----------



## washamericom (Mar 8, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Seriously...all you can do with these racist scumbags is
> 
> Make fun of them:  This is one of my favorites



candyasshole is right, his life is a cartoon... so is obama's

however, in this image obama actually _shows_ his birth certificate (artsit rendering, not an actual photo)


----------



## washamericom (Mar 8, 2012)

Mudslinger said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



it's not just the fake documents. it's obama's whole put together fake story.
i don't blame people who believed in him who feel betrayed...

don't forget sheriff joe hasn't dropped the bunker buster yet.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 8, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Seriously...all you can do with these racist scumbags is
> 
> Make fun of them:  This is one of my favorites



Bump because it's true and hilarious.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 8, 2012)

candycorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously...all you can do with these racist scumbags is
> ...



bet you don't open the windows when you fart in the car...

anyway   Pearl Jam - Ten Club Community


----------



## washamericom (Mar 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHAM3hRI8_Y&feature=player_embedded]Selective Service - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## candycorn (Mar 16, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Seriously...all you can do with these racist scumbags is
> 
> Make fun of them:  This is one of my favorites



Still my favorite.


----------



## facultyandstaff (Mar 17, 2012)

I am more concerned with how he's governing as opposed to where he was born.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 20, 2012)

that's what woodward said about nixon....   

GOP lawmaker entertains Obama 'birther' notions - The Hill's E2-Wire


----------



## washamericom (Mar 21, 2012)

Jim Kouri
 The Reality Check
 November 27, 2009

[efoods]The founder of Times Books &#8211; publisher of President Barack Obama&#8217;s autobiography Dreams From My Father &#8212; Thomas Lipscomb recently dropped a huge bomb on the Obama White House. Now a senior fellow at the well-regarded Annenberg Center, Lipscomb contends that Obama&#8217;s story was actually ghostwritten by former terrorist and cop-killer William Ayers.

During the presidential campaign if asked how close he was with the former bomb-maker for Weathermen, Obama would claim that Bill Ayers was merely &#8221;a guy who lives in my neighborhood,&#8221; and &#8220;not somebody who I exchange ideas with on a regular basis.&#8221;

But according to Lipscomb&#8217;s Accuracy in Media report: &#8220;Obama had to give up on a $150,000 Simon & Schuster contract because he couldn&#8217;t complete the manuscript, his sources were telling him Obama finally had to bring in a ghostwriter to put together his highly praised Dreams From My Father for Times Books. He had a million pieces of tape, pictures, memos, notes, and no manuscript.&#8221;

Unfortunately for Obama, he was caught at a July 10, 2008, meeting in Fairfax, Virginia proudly saying the following: &#8220;I&#8217;ve written two books. I actually wrote them myself.&#8221;


another reminder... snopes and the obama campaign websites both posted that obama was born at queens hospital before they scrubbed and changed it.. screen shots here...


* http://theobamafile.com/   this site is the gold standard for accessible obama fraud facts... jerome corsi's "where's the birth certificate" is the birther bible.  there are countless sites to tell the truth.. youtube has most of the videos... get ready for the greatest political scandal in world history...*


----------



## washamericom (Mar 21, 2012)

facultyandstaff said:


> I am more concerned with how he's governing as opposed to where he was born.



would you vote for him if this were all true, that there was a cover up ?


http://obamareleaseyourrecords.blogspot.com/2011/08/cook-county-assessors-office-confirms.html


----------



## washamericom (Mar 24, 2012)

Op-Ed: Was Barack Obama born in Mombasa, Kenya? Looks like it


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 24, 2012)

facultyandstaff said:


> I am more concerned with how he's governing as opposed to where he was born.



yeah for me its not near as bad as some of the other corruption going on around the country,Im more concerned over the fact that he has lied to the american people about everything he said he would do once he got into office more than anything else.

Im more concerned over the fact that he has committed crimes against the american people that he needs to be held accountable for.But that will never happen,every president since LBJ has done the same thing and gotten off scott free so why would it be any different with Obama? politicians get away with crimes everyday we could never get away with,especially presidents.They can basically commit murder and get away with it.they have many times over many times over the years committed mass murder.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 26, 2012)

this is all irrelevant to his policy or performance, strictly about the law and possible abuse of presidential powers, same as nixon. just a big old fashioned conspiracy.

just like zimmerman, obama must be investigated.


----------



## geauxtohell (Mar 26, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Op-Ed: Was Barack Obama born in Mombasa, Kenya? Looks like it



You realize that BC was so hilariously forged that it was proven fake in about an hour, right?


----------



## washamericom (Mar 27, 2012)

it's pretty bad... it's at least as good as the one on whitehouse.gov right now though.

 it would take just a couple of minutes with obama's original _in that vault in hawaii_. the experts say. not an hour, just a couple of minutes.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 27, 2012)

washamericom said:


> it's pretty bad... it's at least as good as the one on whitehouse.gov right now though.
> 
> it would take just a couple of minutes with obama's original _in that vault in hawaii_. the experts say. not an hour, just a couple of minutes.


if obama was a fraud then why would you expect the hawaiian BC to be otherwise?
if this were some kind of conspiracy then that little detail would have been taken care of long ago,like the first time he ran for office!


----------



## washamericom (Mar 29, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > it's pretty bad... it's at least as good as the one on whitehouse.gov right now though.
> ...



alinsky asswipe...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 29, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


THATS A NON ANSWER IF THERE EVER WAS ONE!


----------



## Obamerican (Mar 29, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Fucking moron.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 30, 2012)

World Media Picking Up Obama Birth Certificate Fraud While America


----------



## washamericom (Apr 4, 2012)

http://www.thepostemail.com/2012/04/04/who-forged-obamas-birth-certificate/


----------



## washamericom (Apr 4, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



asshole...


----------



## washamericom (Apr 6, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


 filthy communist..






Obama Reelection News Alert! &#8211; Obama eligibility challenge in New Jersey




fuck you jagoff...


----------



## washamericom (Apr 6, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Obama Makes Stunning Admission About Forged Birth Certificate | America Matters


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 6, 2012)

washamericom said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


The Farce section is a set of humorous fictional stories and interviews. The following is a fictional account and is not meant to express reality. Enjoy !

*YOU STUPID FUCKING COCKSUCKER!!! LOL LOL LOL YOU DO KNOW WHAT THE WORD "FARCE" MEANS, RIGHT?????????????????????????????????????????*



You are a FUCKING MORON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is FUCKING classic!!!


----------



## washamericom (Apr 7, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHAM3hRI8_Y]Selective Service - YouTube[/ame]


this video shows concerns about obama document, there are so many glaring anomalies in his background.


i would think war veterans would resent the commander in chief doing this, or even knowing about it.

i think it's time for some explainations.
if obama were a republican, the democrat party would be screaming bloody murder.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 7, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Hmm..what's the difference between McCain and Obama.
> 
> Well McCain really wasn't born in this country..and the GOP ran him anyway.
> 
> Oh yeah..and McCain is white.



Wow.. cheap shop.. race card again..that sucks


----------



## washamericom (Apr 7, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm..what's the difference between McCain and Obama.
> ...



can't be racism if it's the democrat party. call sharpton and jackson for a racebaiting rally.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 7, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Way to dodge your link to the "story" about Obama admitting his BC is a forgery. LOL You really are one stupid mother fucker.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 7, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 7, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



that was a parody, like this one, you dumb fuckin asshole bully....

http://www.hawaiireporter.com/atomi...e-obamas-birth-certificate/123/comment-page-1


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 7, 2012)

washamericom said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



the Obama dupes of course wont read this since they are in denial.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 7, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



they won't believe any evidence, and as deceitful and inexperienced as they are, even dumber people believe the meathead bullies. obotican has a temp and i.q. of 98.6  and he's the leader of devil spawn and candyasshole. probably cause he has the gun.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 7, 2012)

washamericom said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Remember now that your talking about one person here instead of two different ones.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't know if any of this birth certificate stuff is true or not, and therefor I don't get into it at all. All I want to say is that I HOPE that you all are right and that it is forged and he isn't a US Citizen, or at least unqualified to be POTUS. That would be sweeter than anything.

Good luck!


----------



## washamericom (Apr 7, 2012)

PredFan said:


> I don't know if any of this birth certificate stuff is true or not, and therefor I don't get into it at all. All I want to say is that I HOPE that you all are right and that it is forged and he isn't a US Citizen, or at least unqualified to be POTUS. That would be sweeter than anything.
> 
> Good luck!



thanks, it's always been about the "cover up" for me... what a tangled web, with hawaii chicago, kenya, seattle, indonesia.... i think we knew opening day he was unqualified.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/06/vicky-hartzler-birther_n_1409082.html


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 7, 2012)

washamericom said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Obama Makes Stunning Admission About Forged Birth Certificate
Submitted by admin on Thu, 04/05/2012 - 10:27
Disclaimer: 


*The Farce section is a set of humorous fictional stories and interviews. The following is a fictional account and is not meant to express reality. Enjoy !*

(Washington D.C)  In an absolutely stunning reversal of his previous assertions, Obama released a statement from the White House today stating that the Certificate Of Live Birth posted on the Whitehouse.gov website is in fact a forgery.

The shocking statement by Obama was as follows: I did not have an original copy of my birth certificate and I was under tremendous pressure from the media to release something. Since releasing an uncertified record from the State of Hawaii did not quell cries from the right, I succumbed to the pressure and doctored a PDF file to acquiesce to their relentless probing. After great ponderance the guilt of pulling the wool over the eyes of the American people finally got to me. Please accept my sincerest apologies for perpetrating this fraud. I still feel I am a good President and leader of the American people but I have certainly made mistakes along the way.


Although this seemed like one of the most important political revelations in modern US history, a shocking set of events then unfolded. Obama scheduled a press conference to cover this topic in a question and answer session, however not a single major news outlet showed up to the press conference. The White House press briefing room was completely empty and silent enough to hear a pin drop. The President stayed a while and then began playing Angry Birds on his iPhone to pass the time. A full 60 minutes into the scheduled briefing the President gave up and left the White House briefing room.


Although the major media news outlets did not pick up the story, the liberal blogosphere lit up with activity negative towards the President. Prominent liberal bloggers labeled the President a racist and tea bagger for espousing this hateful vitriol. Others stated that he was a tin foil hat wearing ignoramus. There was an overall massive wave of negative energy projected onto the President for making this assertion. The President himself waded into the onslaught, attempting to comment on these boards explaining why he made this mistake and attempted to apologize. Through brute force he was overwhelmed by hundreds of bloggers claiming he was part of an attempt by the Right Wing Nut Jobs to discredit the standing President.


Later this evening the President began to receive harsh and threatening phone calls. The first was from Media Matters and Mediate, George Soros sponsored media activist websites and news portals. The threats were thick and poignant, claiming that if the President did not back down from his comments they would launch deep investigations into his background and ruin his reputation painting him as a racist and right wing conspiracy theorist. After this came calls from the FCC, FEC, NSA and other powerful government agencies stating that the President could face legal actions and harsh investigations if he continued to make these assertions. The final call came from Attorney General Eric Holder who stated he would personally sue President Obama in Federal court if he did not back down.


By the following morning the President was bewildered and exhausted from relentless attacks, name calling, and race baiting by his liberal opponents. At 10am he issued a new statement saying that his birth certificate was in fact not a forgery and he had made a mistake. This time the media swarmed the White House and the press briefing room was packed with standing room only. The microphones and cameras were as thick as forest vegetation bristling in every part of the room. When asked why he had made the previous statement Obama replied I was sleepy and a little confused, sorry. The media showered Obama with praise on every major television and radio station touting his wisdom and courage in making this statement and casting out any doubters as hate mongers and racists.

Reported By America Matters Washington Correspondent Bill Newsworthy

Obama Makes Stunning Admission About Forged Birth Certificate | America Matters

*You did read the red letter part at the beginning, didn't you, shit stain???*


----------



## washamericom (Apr 7, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



like you, not meant to express reality.... what do you expect from media matters barney you dumb fuckin stump obot sheep.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 7, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


YOU posted the link, you stupid fuck. And now you got Rimjob believing it too. You two fucks were made for each other.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 7, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 7, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



you fat stupid fuck, i set you up. you've been punked you fucking neanderthal slob. hook line and sinker stump... what an asshole... ha ha ha loser

what a dumb fuckin stump loser bully asswipe. we tricked your dumbass, wasn't hard stump, we'll do it real again soon too, jagoff.... LOL


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 7, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Nice try, bitch. You're an idiot and everyone knows it.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 7, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



you dumb fuckin stump, can't believe you're dawgshit and cornhole's leader. you three fuckin obama stooges are _pretty cool_... LOL


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 7, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Strike three, bitch. You were already the dumbest motherfucker on the board and you have to take it another notch and start believing Rimjob. You are fucking hopeless.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 7, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



ha ha ha you stupid shit....  hey walter brennen _the barn's on fire the barn's on fire_.... !!!

what a hillbillie asshole...


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 7, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Lame. You're out of your league, bitch. Go home.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 7, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



get over it stump... you're just not that bright, not your fault, but it is that you're a fuckin pig communist racist asshole...

Newspaper articles that state that Barry was born in Kenya and sourced to the AP .......

Here are 6 African Newspaper articles calling Obama
Here are 6 African Newspaper articles calling Obama &#8220;Kenyan-Born&#8221;
stateofthenation &#8226; February 10, 2011

Here are 6 African Newspaper articles calling Obama &#8220;Kenyan-Born&#8221;


Here is a list of sources (Included here ) in one place that point out that MANY people including members of Barry's own family stating that Barry was born in Kenya and that Barry is Kenyan .....

What U.S. President in History Has Multiple Sources in a Foreign Country Saying He Was Born There?
List of People and newspaper articles that state Barry was born IN KENYA !


US government officials ....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEjGmT1gmcw]Richardson revelation-Obama is an immigrant.flv - YouTube[/ame]
In this video Former Governor Richardson states that Barry is an 
immigrant !

Did Obama&#8217;s grandmother say he was born in Kenya?
Tale of the tape

Sarah Hussein Obama, who is not a blood relative of the president, ....
One of the WND sources who listened to the tape knows Sarah Obama and has met with her in her home village. The other holds a respected position in the Kenyan government.
....
Sarah Obama can be heard uttering "Mombasa" in response to McRae's question about where Obama was born."


Don't like the 1st interview above ? 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGWcD5OHm08]Sarah Obama Reveals Barack Obama Was Born In Kenya - YouTube[/ame]


http://countervailingtruths.blogspot.com/2012/04/multiple-typewriters-used-to-create.html


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 7, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



How, exactly, did you 'set him up' by posting a joke article about Obama saying his BC was a fake?

Why can't you just admit you made a mistake and move on?

The same goes for 9/11.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 7, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



it's conspiracy theory... you'll have to figure it out...


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2012)

washamericom said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if any of this birth certificate stuff is true or not, and therefor I don't get into it at all. All I want to say is that I HOPE that you all are right and that it is forged and he isn't a US Citizen, or at least unqualified to be POTUS. That would be sweeter than anything.
> ...



Oh, he's definately unqualified, but is he inelegable?


----------



## washamericom (Apr 7, 2012)

PredFan said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



instantly if he was born in kenya... the rest i don't know what happens next...

WHITE HOUSE CONFIRMS OBAMA'S BIRTH CERTIFICATE WAS FORGED - Tea Party Nation


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 7, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


----------



## washamericom (Apr 7, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



asshole...


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 8, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


What's to figure out? You're a fucking idiot that will believe  something without even reading it. Moron. We already knew Rimjob was an idiot. Now you've confirmed your position on this board too.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 8, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



how so pinhead ?


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 8, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Your hatred of Obama is so great that in your zeal you're stupid enough to find an article, an obvious farce, and post it assuming it's the real thing. Then, to cover your ass when it is shown you've been duped, try to say that it was a "joke" to catch another poster. Since everyone knew you had fucked up all you did was show everybody that you had NO credibility whatsoever. And yet, you call me the pinhead? You are an example of the worst case of denial. You're out of your league but want to try and make everyone think you're some kind of "investigative reporter" by linking to a bunch of blogs and crying that "the evidence is piling up"!! The majority of the blogs you link to are nut jobs just like you. (BTW, their web sites look a hell of a lot better than yours)

In closing, you're a fucking idiot. Just like your daddy, US Army Retarded.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 8, 2012)

> obama birth certificate issue may not be dead...



Democrats certainly hope so.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 8, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...




_in closing_... ??? lol









http://theadoptedones.wordpress.com/2012/04/08/i-dont-think-she-thought-her-answer-through/


http://theintelhub.com/2012/04/08/d...unched-against-sheriff-arpaio/comment-page-1/


----------



## washamericom (Apr 9, 2012)

breaking news....


Arpaio: Republicans Are Hiding Something - The Daily Beast


----------



## daws101 (Apr 9, 2012)

washamericom said:


> breaking news....
> 
> 
> Arpaio: Republicans Are Hiding Something - The Daily Beast


in other news: ARPAIO'S BC IS A FORGERY......HE WAS BORN A FEMALE!


----------



## washamericom (Apr 9, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > breaking news....
> ...



that's sexist


----------



## daws101 (Apr 9, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


what ever you say, incredibly ignorant man!


----------



## washamericom (Apr 9, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > obama birth certificate issue may not be dead...
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats certainly hope so.



not really.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 9, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



that's better. not so sexist. jagoff.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Arpaio sounds forgeign born himself......................


----------



## daws101 (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


(best washamericon imitation) "he a beaner, wetback taco bending anchor baby!


----------



## washamericom (Apr 9, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



what a racist dawgshit, i would/have never used words like that, but now _you have_... hmmmm do you live in texas ?


----------



## Sallow (Apr 9, 2012)

washamericom said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > > obama birth certificate issue may not be dead...
> ...



Omar..it time to post your birth certificate.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 9, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


quoting hand job are we?
that can only mean one thing, do you have enough lube?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 9, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


yes you do, only when you think no one is listening or at your local bash obama circle jerk!


----------



## washamericom (Apr 9, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



that was a good example of alinsky race baiting. then your obot team comes in and posts a hundred times that i actually said it.

 see.... if obamavich was clean you wouldn't have to do that. that's what i mean by poseur, you don't have the intellectual chops to pull it off. but he's not clean, he's a corrupt chicago machine politician, so is mrs. obamavich.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 9, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


right, that's a dodge...it has nothing to do with race baiting...it's an observation on your behavior...and it's correct.
you did all the work proving it so. 
you're not smart enough to make value judgments on what's intellectual and what's not. stop trying it makes you seem even more ignorant (if that was possible)then you already are.
btw what I do is called analytics efinition of ANALYTICS
: the method of logical analysis.

you've already proven you don't have intellectual chops to pull it off.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 9, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


I told Wash he was out of his league but he wouldn't listen. Typical birfer. Idiot moron.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 10, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



great post slug. hey you guys haven't commented on the draft card yet... what do you think ? is it just bad inking like the misspelled "txe" on the birth certificate ?  http://www.wnd.com/2012/03/sheriff-joe-wants-obamas-original-draft-card/


----------



## daws101 (Apr 10, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


in my own life there have been several "typo's"
in my school records someone marked my religious preference as Jewish.
in several medical records I'm either female or black or Asian.
some time over the years my birth month has been switched from august to September
every time I get a driver license renewal I have to go to the dmv with my birth certificate to have it corrected..
when I took the ASVAB test my eyes were listed as left green right blue..
so if that can happen to me.
then there's no reason it didn't happen to potus.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 10, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



what about the actual ink ??


----------



## daws101 (Apr 10, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


what about it?


----------



## washamericom (Apr 10, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



you said a bunch of things that happened to you...  you've_ seen_ the video right ???


*how do you explain president obama's draft registration ??*


----------



## daws101 (Apr 10, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


yes and it's bullshit!
the ink would have been one of the things any real forger would have taken great pains to get absolutely right..
also if you were correct and the pres was such a bad guy do you honestly think that any one who had any idea of what was really going would be around to talk about it,
yourself included.
the answer is: you'd be gone so fast ,it would be like you never existed.
instead you're just a whining dick weed with an imaginary ax to grind!


----------



## washamericom (Apr 10, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



no, i meant specifically... why is obama's the only one with a two digit (the year) federal stamp, instead of 4, like all of the others.

i mean.. no offense bro... but now you are defending the forger.... seriously ?? is that going to be obama's defense ??? the next campaign slogan ??... the guy is nuts...



do you honestly think that any one who had any idea of what was really going would be around to talk about it,



_
well... what the hell is *that* supposed to mean ???_


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 10, 2012)

Not all government documents are "official" looking. I have documents issued by the federal government showing that I worked for the NSA (yes, that one), the Army and the Air Force. The documents issued by the Air Force and the NSA look authentic. The Army DD214 looks like it was typed by a 3rd grader on a typewriter with half the keys either sticking or missing.

Wash, you say that Obama's has only two digits and "all" the others have four digits. Has anyone even checked other ones issued at the same time as the President's was? Just wondering.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 10, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Confirmed: Obama's Birth Certificate Not Authentic 2012



Your silly arguments are not authentic, wash.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 11, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Confirmed: Obama's Birth Certificate Not Authentic 2012
> ...



they're not all mine jake. i've presented a lot of theory from both sides, along with some humor. if the evidence is wrong (draft registration, bc, miles of mystery about barry). we'll all find out someday.. it's an amazing story that will always be associated with obama and the company he's kept. i don't think we know _everything_ yet... lol

he's pretty radical. lot's of research is being done. you can bet on the "chicago way" as being a "kind and honest and decent" political style... not me.  lol


----------



## washamericom (Apr 11, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> Not all government documents are "official" looking. I have documents issued by the federal government showing that I worked for the NSA (yes, that one), the Army and the Air Force. The documents issued by the Air Force and the NSA look authentic. The Army DD214 looks like it was typed by a 3rd grader on a typewriter with half the keys either sticking or missing.
> 
> Wash, you say that Obama's has only two digits and "all" the others have four digits. Has anyone even checked other ones issued at the same time as the President's was? Just wondering.



please, people, just any one of you, look at the evidence, you may be astonished.

but this is the first time you have asked a question or made a substantive comment, so we're making progress here !! the answer to your question is yes.

this isn't going away.

http://thedailypen.blogspot.com/2012_03_01_archive.html


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 11, 2012)

washamericom said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



I said your "arguments are not authentic, wash."

Nothing you have posted changes that salient, uncontrovertible fact.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 11, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



nor does your expression of doubt.

look at the example of obermericom, who just called me names, assinated my theories, my character, my website... etc... for a month, before asking one question about the evidence.

i think the arpaio investigation is authentic.

luckily my beliefs and knowledge gained through research aren't pinned to convincing people like you.

no one here has even read dr. corsi's book or watched arpaio's videos, so maybe there's a clue. you are just one of many, many ignorant obama (face value) believers on my path.
 i'm guessing what you know about obama could fill half a page.

otherwise the catagory would be "conspiracy facts"

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-bloggers/2870650/posts


----------



## daws101 (Apr 11, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


what I actually posted :"also if you were correct and the pres was such a bad guy do you honestly think that any one who had any idea of what was really going on would be around to talk about it,
yourself included."  --   seems like a straight forward answer to me... but then again you're illiterate.
 you have no credible evidence of forgery, anything you post saying it's a forgery  is specious and boarders on slander!


----------



## washamericom (Apr 11, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



i'm ok with that. vexatious litigation, whatever it takes.

it's a feeling i have, always has been. you know i was born and raised in chicago just miles from michelle robinson... we're about the same age.

i don't like being in the minority, excoriated and persecuted... but i think it's the right cause at the right time for me.

i feel it's my patriotic duty to follow my instincts and doubts.

i never said i had credible evidence, but i think joe arpaio does, and i'm ok with that too, because eventually we are a nation of laws, and law abiding citizens...

something is not right about barack obama dawson, we'll figure it out right here,  now that we're past the namecalling... asshole.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 11, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


----------



## washamericom (Apr 11, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



exactly nero...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 11, 2012)

washamericom said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



. . .  because none of it taken together presents even a half-butt sense of factual evidence that can be corroborated evidentially with success.

You bias and hatred are the only basis for birferism.


----------



## 007 (Apr 11, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Really Jake?







There is, indisputably, far more evidence obama was born in Mombasa, Kenyan as his grandmother claimed he was, as she witnessed his birth, and that things that have been posted online by the White House are cheap forgeries, than any other possible, contrived evidence to the contrary. In fact, most of what you see and hear from those who claim obama was born in Hawaii are nothing but unsubstantiated comments, and the rest is nothing but Sal Alinsky type ridicule... "birferism." Whoever thought that word up is just as stupid as the connotation was meant to be.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 11, 2012)

Repeating assertions without vetted, corroborated evidence is not proof of anything . . . like the crap above.

Go take a philosophy of logic class and get back with us.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 11, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


 you'll understand why I don't share your paranoia.


----------



## 007 (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## 007 (Apr 11, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe2bpV1QlkE]IS OBAMA - An ILLEGAL President? THE TRUTH about his citizenship! You MUST SEE THIS! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 11, 2012)

Repeated assertions, Pale, without vetted, corroborated evidence is not any sort of record in which anyone would have a serious interest.

C'mon, dude, you are better than that.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 11, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



i don't think i'm paranoid. or stupid or crazy or racist. but you can... it's a free country... for now.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 11, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



It is a free country because you get to do and write these silly nonsenses.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 11, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



to me "birfer" is racist, as if i were to use axe as ask.

 being white, people would immediately, cry foul.

looking back with historical perspective... it will be one of what i call "obama's alinsky mistakes", a chapter in my book. bill ayers also has left quite a trail...


----------



## 007 (Apr 11, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Repeated assertions, Pale, without vetted, corroborated evidence is not any sort of record in which anyone would have a serious interest.
> 
> C'mon, dude, you are better than that.



No, you're better than that Jake. There's a mountain of "verfiable" evidence showing GLARING discrepancies with online documents obama has released, and then there's the continued "hiding" of purported documents and millions of dollars being spent by obama to KEEP things hidden. You're really out on a limb to defend someone that HIDES things. Where there's smoke there's fire Jake, and obama's pants are ON FIRE. His two supposed certificates of birth, pathetic forgeries. No one, and I say, NO ONE, has EVER seen a REAL ONE. His draft card, forged also. No one, and I repeat, NO ONE, has ever seen the REAL ONE. It's NOT ON FILE. So don't tell me about proof Jake. You have FAR LESS to go on to say he's LEGAL, or was born HAWAII! There's no REAL PROOF... NONE! EVERYTHING has been fabricated... EVERYTHING. 

Sorry you chose to pretend otherwise.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 11, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Repeated assertions, Pale, without vetted, corroborated evidence is not any sort of record in which anyone would have a serious interest.
> ...



Can I assume this to mean you think the director of the Hawaii dept of health lied about seeing Obama's birth records?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 11, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


funny how they always forget that.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 11, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



that's right jake, and in years to come the shoe will be sometimes on the other foot. i guarantee you some of the things you hold dear, others will find silly.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 11, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



absolutely yes !! hence/voila' the conspiracy !!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 11, 2012)

voila, conspiracy nutters on the loose!

Go for it, guys, because you have become quite entertaining.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 11, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> voila, conspiracy nutters on the loose!
> 
> Go for it, guys, because you have become quite entertaining.



you are too jake, the big difference between us is our honesty about the interest in the subject.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 11, 2012)

_No, you're better than that Jake. There's a mountain of "verfiable" evidence showing GLARING discrepancies with online documents obama has released, and then there's the continued "hiding" of purported documents and millions of dollars being spent by obama to KEEP things hidden. You're really out on a limb to defend someone that HIDES things. Where there's smoke there's fire Jake, and obama's pants are ON FIRE. His two supposed certificates of birth, pathetic forgeries. No one, and I say, NO ONE, has EVER seen a REAL ONE. His draft card, forged also. No one, and I repeat, NO ONE, has ever seen the REAL ONE. It's NOT ON FILE. So don't tell me about proof Jake. You have FAR LESS to go on to say he's LEGAL, or was born HAWAII! There's no REAL PROOF... NONE!__

Sorry you chose to pretend otherwise._


i wanted to repost this, because it's a laserlike description/depiction of what's to come. well spoken p r


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 11, 2012)

All of the yelling by you birfers does not change a shread that (1) he was born in Hawaii (2) he is a Christian and (3) thus not a muslim.

I attended my sis's very hard evangelical baptist church in the countryside last Sunday, and the political conversation over the coffee and cookies before Sunday School was "how do we stop those silly birfers from making the rest of us who are sane from looking stupid?"

You contribute every day to an Obama victory this fall.


----------



## Emma (Apr 13, 2012)

Purpura-Moran Initial Decision of ALJ Masin

United States are natural-born citizens. Birth and allegiance go together. Such is the rule of the common law, and it is the common law of this country, as well as of England.

The Wong Kim Ark Court then stated We find no warrant for the opinion that this great principle of the common law has ever been changed in the United States. It has always obtained here with the same vigor,and subject only to the same exceptions [children of ambassadors, etc.], since as before the Revolution.[Wong Kim Ark, supra, at 169 U.S. 662-663, 18 S. Ct. at462].

The Georgia Secretary of State recently denied a similar challenge to Mr. Obama&#8217;s status as a natural born citizen in Farrar, et al. v. Obama, OSAH-SECSTATE-CE-1215136-60-MAHIHI, where Georgia State Administrative Law Judge Mahili relied upon Arkeny and Wong Kim Ark for his ruling that the President was indeed a natural born Citizen. Time does not allow for the fullest discussion of the case law addressing these issues, but *suffice it to say that the status of &#8220;natural born Citizen&#8221; for Mr. Obama has **not been denied by any court or administrative agency that has addressed the merits of** the iss**ue*. This is not the place to write a law review article on the full analysis of the subject, but there is no legal authority that has been cited or otherwise provided that supports a contrary position. *The petitioners&#8217; legal position on this issue, however well **int**ent**ion**ed, has no mer**it in law**.* *Thus, accepting for the point of this issue that Mr.**Obama was born in Hawaii, he is a &#8220;natural born Citizen&#8221; regardless of the status of his father.*

Based upon the above I CONCLUDE that the petitioners have failed to meet their burden to establish that Barak Obama failed in any obligation to prove to the Secretary of State that he is qualified to hold the Presidency *and that he is a &#8220;natural **bo**rn Ci**ti**ze**n&#8221; of th**e Un**it**ed St**at**es of Am**er**ic**a*, as required by the United States Constitution. The petitions challenging his petitions are DISMISSED.

http://www.nj.gov/state/elections/2...-primary-challenges-to-petitions-0412-134.pdf
.


----------



## Emma (Apr 13, 2012)

[youtube]OwmfisorUcc[/youtube]

[youtube]AHKJQ__W_4k[/youtube]

[youtube]JohAu0BR_w0[/youtube]


----------



## KevinWestern (Apr 13, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Confirmed: Obama's Birth Certificate Not Authentic 2012 - YouTube!
> 
> 
> i know... but the evidence is mounting. the mainstream media is complicit and corrupt.
> ...



Waste of time.

Even if it is a forgery, they&#8217;ll never be able to prove it to a point of certainty before Obama&#8217;s time in office is up. Therefore, waste of time. The battle has been lost, time to move on. This isn't 2008 anymore. 

No Senators or Representatives want to touch the subject because it would be political suicide. I think the majority of the country is getting sick of the birth certificate thing, and if you want to truly Obama out, start focusing on getting people to back Romney &#8211; that&#8217;s your best shot at this point of the game.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 13, 2012)

No one wants to mess with an assertion that is probatively not true.


----------



## regent (Apr 15, 2012)

Where in law or the Constitution is a birth certificate required to be be president? 

Where in law or the Constitution is any evidence required to be president? 

There are a few OOPsers in the Constitution and this is one.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 18, 2012)

&#8220;The White House appears to be acting as if the Obama birth certificate is of no consequence in establishing the fact of Obama&#8217;s birth,&#8221;


mmmmmmotoring along

http://www.wnd.com/2012/04/obama-lawyer-birth-certificate-irrelevant-to-eligbility/


----------



## washamericom (Apr 18, 2012)

KevinWestern said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Confirmed: Obama's Birth Certificate Not Authentic 2012 - YouTube!
> ...



which battle ?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 18, 2012)

washamericom said:


> The White House appears to be acting as if the Obama birth certificate is of no consequence in establishing the fact of Obamas birth,
> 
> 
> mmmmmmotoring along


yet he is alive hmmmmm?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 18, 2012)

washamericom said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


it's all one one battle ...the other crap is only skirmishes


----------



## washamericom (Apr 18, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> No one wants to mess with an assertion that is probatively not true.



i do. i should say,_ i did_. all turns out to be true.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 18, 2012)

washamericom said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > No one wants to mess with an assertion that is probatively not true.
> ...


wrong YOU believe it to be true. major difference


----------



## washamericom (Apr 18, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



we'll see dawson.


----------



## regent (Apr 18, 2012)

Where is it written that Obama needs a birth certificiate? All this, for a Constitutional requirement that is not supplemented with a single law on how the requirements are to be met. No wonder neither the courts, nor the Republican party will touch this issue. If there is a burden of proof it would probably reside on the birthers to show evidence that Obama does not meet the Constitutional requrements. 
So in reality the ball is in the birther's court.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 18, 2012)

regent said:


> Where is it written that Obama needs a birth certificiate? All this, for a Constitutional requirement that is not supplemented with a single law on how the requirements are to be met. No wonder neither the courts, nor the Republican party will touch this issue. If there is a burden of proof it would probably reside on the birthers to show evidence that Obama does not meet the Constitutional requrements.
> So in reality the ball is in the birther's court.



we'll decide whom's court the ball is in. in reality.


----------



## regent (Apr 18, 2012)

washamericom said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Where is it written that Obama needs a birth certificiate? All this, for a Constitutional requirement that is not supplemented with a single law on how the requirements are to be met. No wonder neither the courts, nor the Republican party will touch this issue. If there is a burden of proof it would probably reside on the birthers to show evidence that Obama does not meet the Constitutional requrements.
> ...



Who is "we"?


----------



## Emma (Apr 18, 2012)

The burden of proof is on the birthers. So far, they're batting .1000


----------



## washamericom (Apr 18, 2012)

Emma said:


> The burden of proof is on the birthers. So far, they're batting .1000



hi emma.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 18, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


yes we will...but when? ....


----------



## daws101 (Apr 18, 2012)

washamericom said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Where is it written that Obama needs a birth certificiate? All this, for a Constitutional requirement that is not supplemented with a single law on how the requirements are to be met. No wonder neither the courts, nor the Republican party will touch this issue. If there is a burden of proof it would probably reside on the birthers to show evidence that Obama does not meet the Constitutional requrements.
> ...


who the fuck is we...do you have a slug in your pocket?


----------



## Emma (Apr 18, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > The burden of proof is on the birthers. So far, they're batting .1000
> ...



Hi


----------



## washamericom (Apr 19, 2012)

regent said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...



_we_ are everyone who isn't trying to bury or ignore the story. we get to decide when to stop worrying about when to stop asking questions, and digging into obama's past. 

there is no shame in taking the time to get this right.

we are the birther patriots.


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Confirmed: Obama's Birth Certificate Not Authentic 2012 - YouTube!
> ...


What??

Someone proved a 'photocopy' is not an original copy??

I'm shocked! Shocked, I tell ya.


----------



## jillian (Apr 19, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Confirmed: Obama's Birth Certificate Not Authentic 2012 - YouTube!
> ...



are you delusiuonal or just a compulsive liar?


----------



## jillian (Apr 19, 2012)

washamericom said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



patriot is not the word you should be using for what you're doing, scott.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 19, 2012)

jillian said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...



i think it is jillian. it's a big country, if i see something i don't like. after a year of study, i'm more convinced our "president" is corrupt.


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2012)

washamericom said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



So when are y'all [birthers] gonna git around to getting this into a court room?


----------



## washamericom (Apr 19, 2012)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



well... you know there are several things happening. i think this latest thing is a harbinger as well as the evidence in the arpaio investigation. we're talking indictment of the executive branch here, no small stakes.

http://www.wnd.com/2012/04/obama-lawyer-birth-certificate-irrelevant-to-eligbility/


----------



## Emma (Apr 19, 2012)

Indict the Executive? The entire Executive?


----------



## washamericom (Apr 19, 2012)

Emma said:


> Indict the Executive? The entire Executive?



who knows ? it will unfold like watergate i suspect.


----------



## Emma (Apr 19, 2012)

Well, good luck with that.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 19, 2012)

washamericom said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


bullshit! you're no patriot. you use the word to pretend your paranoia is legitimate.
don't pretend that you're a virgin who in one short year learned to hate the potus!
ASSHAT!


----------



## washamericom (Apr 19, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



why couldn't i be a patriot dawson ? even if i were wrong, shouldn't i follow my heart ? wouldn't you ?


----------



## washamericom (Apr 19, 2012)

Emma said:


> Well, good luck with that.



thank you emma.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 19, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Because you're a racist scumbag.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 19, 2012)

candycorn said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



god loves you candycorn.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2012)

God loves you, wash, and wants you to clean your heart of hatred.  Accept that Obama is a naturally born citizen and a Christian.  The truth will set you free.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 19, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> God loves you, wash, and wants you to clean your heart of hatred.  Accept that Obama is a naturally born citizen and a Christian.  The truth will set you free.



i do accept that he's a christian, that's none of my business as far as i'm concerned.

i other thing, i won't _"just take his word for it_..."

but you can... fine with me.   sorry ace

just curious, how would_ you_ know what god wants for me ??  seems presumptuous

would god by any chance want me to say.... _vote for obama_ ?? if i did vote for him would it cancel out the fake racism charges i got for not voting for him last time ?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 19, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


see post #201

the leaders of the KKK followed their hearts and look how that turned out...


----------



## washamericom (Apr 19, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



is that some sort of comparison to me ?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 19, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


only Nixon can go to china.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 19, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



whatever


----------



## candycorn (Apr 19, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



He's too much of a pussy.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 19, 2012)

candycorn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



nixon ?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2012)

washamericom said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > God loves you, wash, and wants you to clean your heart of hatred.  Accept that Obama is a naturally born citizen and a Christian.  The truth will set you free.
> ...



Nor should you.  Hawaii, however, has put all this to rest officially.  You have no legitimate or reasonable concern that Obama is anything other than a naturally born American citizen.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 19, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



i think he's a fraud.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2012)

You can think _anything _you want, but so what.  You don't have anything probative to support your worry.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 19, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> You can think _anything _you want, but so what.  You don't have anything probative to support your worry.



we do.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 19, 2012)

washamericom said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You can think _anything _you want, but so what.  You don't have anything probative to support your worry.
> ...


stop with the we shit already !

wash's wet dream:[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_leY_LgOuQ]Pink Floyd - The Wall Movie - In The Flesh - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## candycorn (Apr 19, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Confirmed: Obama's Birth Certificate Not Authentic 2012 - YouTube!
> 
> 
> i know... but the evidence is mounting. the mainstream media is complicit and corrupt.
> ...






I'll make a deal with you, don't post on this thread for a week.  We'll see just how dead this topic is.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 20, 2012)

washamericom said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You can think _anything _you want, but so what.  You don't have anything probative to support your worry.
> ...



Then present it in court, and if you are right, it will be accepted.  If you don't, it won't, then we all can laugh.  Oh, yes, that's right : we do laugh.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 20, 2012)

candycorn said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Confirmed: Obama's Birth Certificate Not Authentic 2012 - YouTube!
> ...



that's no deal. you guys have tainted the category here. scared so many away.

how 'bout, you obots stay away for a month. and let the rest of us discuss. that would be a good sociological experiment. although hannity's forum is pretty consistent.

 btw, i did stop posting for a week.

maybe some people who have questions about the "president".... don't want to be attacked and called stupid, crazy, racist, a cocksucker or a ****. makes it harder to focus. i notice you guys are more civil in the other conspiracy threads. why is that ?

http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/obama?before=1334921688
amaroq64:
Wow, Obama is a fraud after all.
I never thought I&#8217;d be getting on the Obama birth certificate bandwagon. I distanced myself from it because all I gathered from it was that a bunch of southerners were chasing a conspiracy theory when there are more important reasons why Obama shouldn&#8217;t be the president.

But after watching the video (the second one on this page), I&#8217;m really alarmed. I had doubts about how intelligently they were going about this. Wondering to myself, &#8220;What if a more advanced program was used that -would- lift the whole text as a single block.&#8221; But there has to be evidence for a &#8220;What if&#8221;. And in this presentation, all of the evidence makes Obama&#8217;s birth certificate -very- suspicious, and all of the evidence suggests clear as day that his Selective Service card is an outright fraud, no question about it. Not even my over-active &#8220;What if&#8221; imagination could doubt that the selective service card was a fraud. And given the whole context, if one is a fraud, then that doesn&#8217;t bode well for the other.

I&#8217;m pretty damned sure now that Obama has perpetrated a fraud on the entire nation (besides his political views and actions), and this, among other things, needs to be spread far and wide during this presidential campaign.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 20, 2012)

wash, when George Will and Rich Lowry says your kind of birfer stuff is crap, you should believe your betters, huh?


----------



## candycorn (Apr 20, 2012)

washamericom said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Nobody missed you apparently.  

Yeah we scared everybody away--NOT.  They didn't want to be associated with you; a racist scumbag.  Can't say that I blame them.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 20, 2012)

candycorn said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



tell me again.... why all the hate/vehemence ? you think obama is pure, more power to you. i don't, it's a free country.

and for the fifth or sixth time, please show everyone examples of my racism, from anywhere on the web.

you keep ignoring my challenge, what's the problem? it's easy for you to call me that. it should be simple to provide some evidence. wouldn't i have a right to defend such charges, even by people like you ?

show the examples please. i am a little surprised that people,_ at least one _...wouldn't say "i don't think scott's a racist".  that's a very serious charge.... and it's a distraction to my voice on this conspiracy theory forum.

i'm still curious about why all of the race baiting here. i've never even been called a racist by fogbow or dr. conspiracy or at political forum for a year. just curious why just by you three at this forum ? (btw, that's how i know you're not "official obots")

please post some examples candy. allow me a chance to refute specific examples of why you're calling me_ racist_.. otherwise please ignore/avoid _just my threads_ i don't think that's unreasonable. same for dawson and the guy with the gun.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 20, 2012)

wash, your challenge is nothing, a chimera, nonsense, and so forth.

This has been settled for responsible Republicans for a very long time.

Let it go, and back away slowly.  Then run.


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2012)

washamericom said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Didn't the selective service card come from the government and not from Obama? Who do you think faked it?


----------



## washamericom (Apr 20, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> wash, when George Will and Rich Lowry says your kind of birfer stuff is crap, you should believe your betters, huh?



who's betters ? listen, i think the term "birfer" might be racist, if you think about the connotation (semiotics) of origin. just saying.

no running in the hall alinsky, nor away from the truth.

btw, i looked up "patriot" and it's someone who cares deeply for their country, so i am _qualified_ to be an American patriot. apparently just exactly the same as you and your gang are, let's spread fairness around.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 20, 2012)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



that's exactly where the arpaio investigation is now. they will try to walk back through the succession of "handlers". and yes the original should/would have been government issued.


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



If I recall, the claim is that it was acquired via the Freedom of Information Act. If my recollection is correct, then yes, Obama's selective service card comes from the government. Obama wouldn't even have handled it to be able to alter it. So someone else would have had to have altered it. Possibly to make it appear fake in order to claim Obama never registered for selective service. Still, Obama did register, so what's the big deal?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 21, 2012)

Lowry and Will are your betters, Wash, don't ever forget it.

birferism is anti-truth by the very nature of its prejudice to facts and its predisposition to wackiness.

Being a super ideologue does not qualify as patriotism, wash.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 21, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lowry and Will are your betters, Wash, don't ever forget it.
> 
> birferism is anti-truth by the very nature of its prejudice to facts and its predisposition to wackiness.
> 
> Being a super ideologue does not qualify as patriotism, wash.



from your perspective, you may think that. does this mean that "your betters" would be say rachel maddow ? chris matthews ? lol whatever....

 you might want to rethink the repetitive use of the racist expression _birfer _. as a conservative, i sure couldn't use it. wouldn't want to.

i will remain someone who cares deeply about his country. a patriot, no one like you could ever take that away from me.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 21, 2012)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



we need more information.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 21, 2012)

> we need more information.



You need facts, which dont exist, not the misinformation, lies, and contrivances issued by the radical right to date.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 21, 2012)

washamericom said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Lowry and Will are your betters, Wash, don't ever forget it.
> ...


  I said the conservatives Will and Lowry, nothing about liberals, which is a sign of your wackiness.  You are a birfer.  No, you are not a patriot for what is good in America.  We have all the information, you have only lies.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 21, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > we need more information.
> 
> 
> 
> You need facts, which don&#8217;t exist, not the misinformation, lies, and contrivances issued by the radical right to date.



we have probable cause... 

The problem for Obama and his enablers is that the evidence is objective. And it's there for everyone to see. Generations from now, professors in Adobe Photoshop and journalism classes will be discussing and analyzing the evidence of Obama's forgeries.
from:
Good article on forged Birth Certificate : Controversial Issues Forum


i just monitor the tempeture of you obots to see how close we're getting.

don't forget, you guys used to tell me all the time that the issue is dead.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 21, 2012)

washamericom said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > > we need more information.
> ...


  Nope.  You have no objective evidence.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 21, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



we'll see jake starkey, our rights are equal in this matter. we need more information about obama and his workers.


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


With all due respect ... what the fvck???

*You said*, _"all of the evidence suggests *clear as day* that his Selective Service card is an outright fraud, *no question about it*. Not even my over-active &#8220;What if&#8221; imagination *could doubt* that the selective service card was a fraud."_

Poke one _itsy-bitsy_ hole in your "no question about it" "clear as day" "what if imagination" and your whole conspriracy comes crumbling down like a castle of cards???


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 21, 2012)

washamericom said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



You have the right to doubt but not force your doubts onto the entire system.  Birferism is demented desires, nothing more.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 21, 2012)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



i'm not an expert in forensic documents, but there are people who are.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 21, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



how am i _forcing my doubts on the entire system_ jake ? that seems extreme.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 21, 2012)

Birferism is extremism.

That is the point.

You want the unjustified doubts of a very few to override the popular will as expressed in the constitutional and electoral processes.

Not going to happen.


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



But *you said* there is "no question" is selective service card is a fraud. *You said* it's "clear as day" that it's an "outright fraud." *You said* not even your "'what if' imagination" "could doubt" his selective service card "was a fraud."

So please explain why you need more information? Why do you ned more information for something you described as *"clear as day?"*


----------



## washamericom (Apr 21, 2012)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



i want to know everything there is to know about this story. but you're right, i think there is enough to proceed legally, that's the theory. if i was in congress, i'd be in lamar smith's office everyday.

btw that was from a poster at tumbir. i posted it here to show that other people are talking about it, which they are. i didn't say any of that, but it's spot on i believe, so do a lot of people. theory here, evidence in court.

sheriff joe has probable cause.


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


You keep avoiding my question. I'm sure you want to know everything there is to know about this ...

But why do you need more information for something you described as *"clear as day?"*

Why can't you defend your position as it stands now -- which according to you is "clear as day" ... "no question" ... without "doubt" ... *"that Obama's selective service card is an outright fraud."*

Just admit you were full of shit when you said, _"all of the evidence suggests clear as day that his Selective Service card is an outright fraud, no question about it. Not even my over-active &#8220;What if&#8221; imagination could doubt that the selective service card was a fraud."_

That is what is "clear as day."


----------



## washamericom (Apr 21, 2012)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



well once again that wasn't my quote. but i think it means that there are only two digits where there should be four. (date stamp year) we need more information about how it got that way.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 21, 2012)

this is interesting:

Is There a Dirty Secret behind Obama

and

http://obamareleaseyourrecords.blogspot.com/2012/04/atty-monte-kuligowski-selective-service.html


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 21, 2012)

birferism is insanity.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 21, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> birferism is insanity.



why do you substitute the f for th ? isn't that a colloquial affectation ? i think it's derogatory.

seems ironic coming from people who cry racism. whatever.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 21, 2012)

I agree that racism is insane, but I was referring to the mental inadequacy displayed by birfers.


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



What difference does it make? It was released by the government in accordance with the Freedom of Information Act. That alone proves Obama registered with the selectlive service.

Just how desperate are you fruitcakes??


----------



## washamericom (Apr 21, 2012)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



don't confuse desperation with tenacity. there are a hundred obamanamlies. but that's a more obvious one.


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


What's obvious about it? It was released by the government in accordance with the Freedom of Information Act. Obama never handled it after he registered. The number on it matches up with others from that same time period.

Just how desperate are you fruitcakes??


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 21, 2012)

wash is desperate is all.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 22, 2012)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



you understand what a conspiracy is right ? i don't think obama himself _handled_ much.... including his own book "dreams from my father"... lol   we'll see..


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 22, 2012)

Sigh.  The only conspiracy is the one conspiring against you in your own head, wash.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 22, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sigh.  The only conspiracy is the one conspiring against you in your own head, wash.



do you ever offer anything constructive ??


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 22, 2012)

I have been offering you the opportunity constructively review your position and free yourself from its fantasy.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 22, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> I have been offering you the opportunity constructively review your position and free yourself from its fantasy.



are you hanging out your shingle here lucy ? isn't that trolling ?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 22, 2012)

trolling is that behavior by which one keeps repeating an assertion without any objective worth (e. g., birferism).


----------



## washamericom (Apr 22, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> trolling is that behavior by which one keeps repeating an assertion without any objective worth (e. g., birferism).



you have lots of definitions and advice jake. what keeps _you_ coming back ?

does it upset you if others talk about it ?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 22, 2012)

Not at all.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 22, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Not at all.



good, cause there's lots ahead


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 22, 2012)

Nothing of import, there isn't.  Lots of funning and punning of it, there is.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2012)

washamericom said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > > we need more information.
> ...


----------



## washamericom (Apr 23, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



10 characters


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


your so called tenacity morphed into desperation long ago..
a tenacious person knows when to let go.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


----------



## washamericom (Apr 23, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



i'm starting to think the columbia hooker scandal is a ploy to distract from the birth certificate and solyndra, and guns for tequila, wright, rezko, ayers and the department of justice.

and i was afraid "the chicago way" might creep into the whitehouse.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 23, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



you are clearly a weirdo.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 23, 2012)

> i'm not an expert in forensic documents



No argument here. 



> but there are people who are.



True, none of whom are having anything to do with this birther idiocy.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 23, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > i'm not an expert in forensic documents
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are just kidding yourselves.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 23, 2012)

You are the kiddo, son.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 23, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are the kiddo, son.



think messiah might have had a little taste for the blow in columbia ?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 23, 2012)

think wash should visit a shrink?


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 23, 2012)

The Obama birth cert thing hasn'tbeen going anyplace.

Was stopped dead-in-its tracks years ago by the courts when some guy who filed a lawsuit against Obama lost.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 24, 2012)

ginscpy said:


> The Obama birth cert thing hasn'tbeen going anyplace.
> 
> Was stopped dead-in-its tracks years ago by the courts when some guy who filed a lawsuit against Obama lost.



it will be a year on friday.


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 30, 2012)

washamericom said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > The Obama birth cert thing hasn'tbeen going anyplace.
> ...



Whatever the date - the courts have stopped the Obama birth cert inquiry dead in its tracks.

Will be irrelevent anyway after Nov.


----------



## washamericom (May 1, 2012)

ginscpy said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > ginscpy said:
> ...



i wish i could be as confident about the future.


----------



## daws101 (May 1, 2012)

washamericom said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2012)

Looks to me like this is a dead issue.

RIP


----------



## washamericom (May 3, 2012)

Faun said:


> Looks to me like this is a dead issue.
> 
> RIP



they wish, but not so far.


----------



## Obamerican (May 3, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Looks to me like this is a dead issue.
> ...


Three weeks later and still, what? Fucking nothing. Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Luissa (May 3, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> I watched the video in the OP.
> 
> Can someone explain to me how a document that has been scanned into a computer would come up as layers upon layers rather than just the single image that was scanned?
> 
> ...



Actually you are wrong, and this has been stated by people who actually know what they are talking about when it is come Adobe and PDF files.
snopes.com: Barack Obama Birth Certificate

The state of Hawaii also released the long form. 

If you don't believe the long form, you are just grasping at straws.


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Looks to me like this is a dead issue.
> ...



I look in the news and I see nothing about this.

I have no idea what you're looking at.


----------



## daws101 (May 3, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0yXqU-w9U0]He&#39;s Dead, Jim ! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## washamericom (May 3, 2012)

Luissa said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > I watched the video in the OP.
> ...



snopes is left leaning and subjective. it's a fact that snopes posted on their website that obama was born at queens hospital, until they changed it to kapiolani. that is documented.
just one thing.

http://www.wnd.com/2009/07/103465/


----------



## washamericom (May 3, 2012)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



https://www.google.com/#q=obama+bir...f.,cf.osb&fp=a29162d3265eef5&biw=1203&bih=559

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/05/01/joe-arpaio-to-release-new_n_1467370.html?ref=politics

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear....17735.0.19968.7.7.0.0.0.0.92.554.7.7.0...0.0.

http://theobamafile.com/_COLB/FraudIndex.aspx

http://obamareleaseyourrecords.blogspot.com/


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Wait ... what??

Snopes didn't merely and nefariously as you portray, change the name of the hospital from Queens to Kapi'olani -- they acknowledged that the initial version they posted, which placed his birth at Queens, was wrong. The article you linked even gave other examples of other sources which made the same mistake. And that mistake was rooted in bad information by Barack's half sister who offered up the name of the wrong hospital. When that was corrected, many sources on the internet posted the correction, much like snopes did.

What's wrong with posting a correction? Is every source perfect? Do news agencies even make corrections from time to time?

No wonder you're a Birfer ... you're so gullible, you fall for everything as though it's some sort of conspiracy.

And by the way, what is "left leaning" about snopes??


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



As I said, I see nothing about it in the news. For the record, I don't consider huffingtonpost, renewamerica, nowpublic, occupycorporatism, youtube, varvara, neseranews, 24hourpatriots, freerepublic, theobamafile, or obamareleaseyourrecords ...... news. I don't even consider any of them  journalists, no less, veracious.

... and based on the sites you visit, I can see how you find what you're looking for.


----------



## washamericom (May 4, 2012)

it's a free country, believe whom or whatever ever you like. i'll keep posting updates.

obama's own website also posted he was born at queens hospital. i think they have agreed on a story, let's see what happens. keep an eye on sheriff arpaio and the draft registration.

you are not alone in believing everything obama says, history will tell in the end. i say he is kenyan born. cheers.


----------



## Faun (May 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> it's a free country, believe whom or whatever ever you like. i'll keep posting updates.
> 
> obama's own website also posted he was born at queens hospital. i think they have agreed on a story, let's see what happens. keep an eye on sheriff arpaio and the draft registration.


How much longer does America have to wait for Joe the Sheriff to make a move?



washamericom said:


> i say he is kenyan born. cheers.


No problemo. My youngest still believes in the tooth fairy. Little kids believe all kinds of crazy stuff.


----------



## Gremlin-USA (May 5, 2012)

I find the whole BC issue odd, if someone accused me of not being born in America, I would have shoved my Birth Certificate up their Nose on day one, I would not have waited years.... just saying


----------



## washamericom (May 5, 2012)

Gremlin-USA said:


> I find the whole BC issue odd, if someone accused me of not being born in America, I would have shoved my Birth Certificate up their Nose on day one, I would not have waited years.... just saying



lots of unusual behavior for someone who touts transparency. i think odd is a great word to describe the entire saga. the fact is, is he could have ended it anytime.


----------



## Emma (May 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> i say he is kenyan born. cheers.



Good morning. 

You've got the burden of proof.


----------



## Emma (May 5, 2012)

Faun said:


> And by the way, what is "left leaning" about snopes??



They deal with facts.


----------



## washamericom (May 5, 2012)

Emma said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > And by the way, what is "left leaning" about snopes??
> ...



yes... _obama friendly_ facts


----------



## washamericom (May 5, 2012)

Emma said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > i say he is kenyan born. cheers.
> ...



not i sugar, sheriff joe. dr. corsi has so much more.

 president john kerry ?? lol


----------



## Emma (May 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Ok then, _birthers_ have the burden of proof. I'm still waiting ...


----------



## washamericom (May 5, 2012)

Emma said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



me too. to me the longer we wait, the more i'm convinced. they may have gotten away with it for now. constitutional eligibility has alway been a red herring. i think there is a cover up.

let me ask you em, what compels _you_ to keep checking here, i'm just curious. what do you think about the draft registration ??


----------



## Emma (May 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> me too. to me the longer we wait, the more i'm convinced. they may have gotten away with it for now. constitutional eligibility has alway been a red herring. i think there is a cover up.
> 
> let me ask you em, what compels _you_ to keep checking here, i'm just curious. what do you think about the draft registration ??



It subscribed me when I first posted. I find it curious, like I would a two-headed goat or something. 

What about the draft registration?


----------



## washamericom (May 5, 2012)

Emma said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > me too. to me the longer we wait, the more i'm convinced. they may have gotten away with it for now. constitutional eligibility has alway been a red herring. i think there is a cover up.
> ...



watergate was a two headed goat.

https://www.google.com/#hl=en&gs_nf....,cf.osb&fp=84fc3fb1fec5f40d&biw=1504&bih=699






https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=Lk6lT5TBJ-bE0QHUhMHGBQ

even the registrations a few days different has a 4 digit year stamp. obama's is the only anomaly. this path i think will lead us to the fire.

some of my best girlfriends were composites... (wink wink).


----------



## Faun (May 5, 2012)

Gremlin-USA said:


> I find the whole BC issue odd, if someone accused me of not being born in America, I would have shoved my Birth Certificate up their Nose on day one, I would not have waited years.... just saying


Good point. By that measure, Obama is telling the truth since he first showed his COLB back in 2008, when this all started up.


----------



## Faun (May 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Well I asked you how they're left-leaning and you failed to answer.

I accept a non-answer as you can't prove your baseless assertion.


----------



## Faun (May 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Ummm ... you seem to have forgotten that you brain-dead Birfers tried to swiftboat Obama with this nonsense 4 years ago.

How'd that turn out for ya?

And are you familiar with the definition of insanity?


----------



## Faun (May 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Looks to me like the person who aqcuired that from the government via the Freedom of Information Act digitially erased the '19' in order to make it appear suspicious.


----------



## washamericom (May 5, 2012)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



sorry, https://www.google.com/#hl=en&sclie....,cf.osb&fp=84fc3fb1fec5f40d&biw=1504&bih=699

fact check is annenberg. https://www.google.com/#hl=en&gs_nf....,cf.osb&fp=84fc3fb1fec5f40d&biw=1504&bih=699

it's not just me.


----------



## Faun (May 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



... also, the serial number at the top-right is consistent with other selective service cards registered in 1980.


----------



## washamericom (May 5, 2012)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



good answer alinsky, either way it will be traced back to the source... eventually. i think the datestamp was rotated to give it a natural feel. only one i've seen.


----------



## Faun (May 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Ahh, more evidence from *freerepublic.com*. Yeah, that proves it.


----------



## washamericom (May 5, 2012)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



nothing has been proven, yet.


----------



## Gremlin-USA (May 5, 2012)

""* Obama's Selective Service Registration Form is Apparently 1990 Form Altered to Appear Like 1980 Form""

PC Free Zone


**** Copyright 2008, Must Cite Debbie Schlussel and link to DebbieSchlussel.com **** 

EXCLUSIVE: Did Next Commander-in-Chief Falsify Selective Service Registration? Never Actually Register? Obama&#8217;s Draft Registration Raises Serious Questions


.


----------



## washamericom (May 5, 2012)

Gremlin-USA said:


> ""* Obama's Selective Service Registration Form is Apparently 1990 Form Altered to Appear Like 1980 Form""
> 
> PC Free Zone
> 
> ...



great link, thanks. i said a year ago _*provenance cannot be faked*_. if obama is corrupt and there is a cover up, eventually it will all be proven. everyone knows that now because of shows like antiques roadshow, pawnstars and pickers.

this isn't abstract, obscure and uncertain like global warming. this is hard science, when there is a large enough crack, the wall will come tumbling down. there is nothing that will stop it.

i will go so far as to say i believe the chicago machine has an alternative contingency planned in case it breaks while he is in office. i will be interested no matter when, it is a fascinating and compelling case.

 there is a good reason why we can't see any originals.


----------



## Emma (May 5, 2012)

Keep tilting at that windmill.


----------



## Emma (May 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> even the registrations a few days different has a 4 digit year stamp. obama's is the only anomaly. this path i think will lead us to the fire.



what's wrong with the registration?


----------



## Emma (May 5, 2012)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


They sure did. And too stupid to erase the whole thing and then center the 80, eh


----------



## washamericom (May 5, 2012)

Emma said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



laugh now, you'll see...
think bill ayers.... fogbow, and other known/self proclaimed forgers.


----------



## Gremlin-USA (May 5, 2012)

Hmmmmm....

"Obama spent the six years between 1979 and 1985 at Occidental College in Los Angeles and then in New York at Columbia University and in the workplace. His memoir, "Dreams from My Father," talks about this time,"

So he lied on his Selective Service Form? He said he lived in Hawaii 

Recalling Obama's Younger Days - CBS News


.


----------



## Emma (May 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> laugh now, you'll see...
> think bill ayers.... fogbow, and other known/self proclaimed forgers.



Soooo.... these people are clever enough to have pulled the wool over everyone's eyes (everyone but you intrepid birthers, that is) ... yet stupid enough to make such a simple, yet glaring mistake on this "forgery". 



Okey dokey.


----------



## washamericom (May 5, 2012)

Emma said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > laugh now, you'll see...
> ...



don't know. what about nixon ?


----------



## Faun (May 6, 2012)

Gremlin-USA said:


> Hmmmmm....
> 
> "Obama spent the six years between 1979 and 1985 at Occidental College in Los Angeles and then in New York at Columbia University and in the workplace. His memoir, "Dreams from My Father," talks about this time,"
> 
> ...


How do you know he lied? How do you know he didn't return home to Hawaii for the summer after finishing his first year in college?


----------



## Gremlin-USA (May 6, 2012)

Faun said:


> Gremlin-USA said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmmm....
> ...



I asked a question "so he lied?"

Somehow I do not think a summer vacation is considered legal residence.... but might be...



.


----------



## Emma (May 6, 2012)

Gremlin-USA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Gremlin-USA said:
> ...


College students can claim either as their legal residence, their home or their current college residence.


----------



## washamericom (May 6, 2012)

Faun said:


> Gremlin-USA said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmmm....
> ...



a good question could be _why don't we know that _?

why doesn't he just end the controversy ?

why is there any controversy at all.

why won't the story die and how come there are more and more people working on this instead of less. (october surprise ?)

why all of the counter culture of excoriation for a so called "benign or dead issue" ??

why is such a "silly" topic still perking along ?

why is the mainstream media acting so strangely about it all ?


----------



## Faun (May 6, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Gremlin-USA said:
> ...


Because only Birfers are obsessed with what Obama was doing 32 years ago during the summer break following his first year in college.


----------



## washamericom (May 7, 2012)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



but faun, it's not just that. if you dig into his story a little bit you may be surprised at all of the red flags and inconsistencies about our "president". and of course the most significat of all is his stance on transparency and what happened to it.

it has occured to me that the story may stay under the radar while he's in office, but the mainstream attention to this epic isn't normal and i want to keep trying to understand why.
let's just see what happens, but it's growng and not just going away. the next few months should be pretty interesting.

my heart tells me that obama and his political chicago machine are corrupt. i wish it wasn't that way, but i'm sure it is. i hope i'm wrong, but nothing has shown me otherwise, even after a full year of study and research.

by the way, the expression "birfir" is racist.


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Why wouldn't it stay under the radar forever? It's a non-story made up by a bucnh of wackadoos. It's not new. This idiocy has been floating around for years. I would ask why you think it's always "been under the radar," but I don't really expect a cogent reply from you.



washamericom said:


> by the way, the expression "birfir" is racist.


How is it racist? I don't even know what race you are.


----------



## washamericom (May 7, 2012)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



not me, in general. consider the origin of birf or troof, bafroom. it's a colloquial affectation. i think this has even escaped the birth controversy doubters. i give you a clue. some folks say axe instead of ask. use the term if you like, but i can tell you it more than just a putdown. birther is fine, birfir may not be.

since i have had to deal with a lot of epithets in the past year, i've become sort of and expert. i can tell you that even the hardcore obots at fogbow and dr. conspiracy have never directly accused me of being racist. and the reason is simple, it's because i'm not.

i think you probably didn't know, and you have never called me any names.

in fact, this forum is to the point where it's enjoyable to didscuss the topic without the usual bullies dropping by to use all the dirty words they know. but they are not interested in the subject of obama's past, only in bashing people who don't believe in our "president".

you and emma and a few others are awesome. still doubting, but awesome.

a good example of public reaction, is the media with respect to sheriff joe's march first conference. not one "reporter" asked about the content. that's a red flag to me, as is the overall media contempt.


----------



## washamericom (May 7, 2012)

Why wouldn't it stay under the radar forever? It's a non-story made up by a bucnh of wackadoos. It's not new. This idiocy has been floating around for years. I would ask why you think it's always "been under the radar," but I don't really expect a cogent reply from you.

i'll try to respond:

let me ask you this. why did the idiocy foat around for years, then when trump made it an issue, and the week dr. corsi's book release, did a long form copy which didn't exist, suddenly appear ??

i think it is purposely being avoid by the press and the other 2 branches of government, i honestly don't don't how or why. the fact is, there is a lot about it on the internet, and almost no mention in the american mainstream media. it is a common story around the world.

i've said before, if it were just one or two things with the obama's i think the story really would have died. but it's not, and it hasn't. alinsky tactitions have done a remarkable job of driving the pro obama narrative. i can't help it if the a really good at what they do, but i love a challenge, so here i am.


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Why wouldn't it stay under the radar forever? It's a non-story made up by a bucnh of wackadoos. It's not new. This idiocy has been floating around for years. I would ask why you think it's always "been under the radar," but I don't really expect a cogent reply from you.
> 
> i'll try to respond:
> 
> ...



This is what is known as a "strawman" in the biz.

That is where you make something up out of whole cloth and then attack it, as though your argument, which seems real to you, is actually attacking a non-existent entity.

In this case, your strawman is that Obama's long form never existed until he produced it. That is false. According to Hawaiian officials, it already existed in their files. And according to documentation, it existed since August 8th, 1961.

As far as why did he release it when he did. I can't answer for Obama, but my belief is that it was to take the wind out of Jerome Corsi's sails as it coincided with the release of his book, which was dedicated to proving Obama wasn't born in the U.S.

Score, Obama: 1; Corsi: 0


----------



## washamericom (May 7, 2012)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Why wouldn't it stay under the radar forever? It's a non-story made up by a bucnh of wackadoos. It's not new. This idiocy has been floating around for years. I would ask why you think it's always "been under the radar," but I don't really expect a cogent reply from you.
> ...



that's fine. i know what i've heard (watched the progression). there was a long song and dance. first it didn't exist, then they couldn't find it. then they need a "special waiver" to get it. then copies appeared briefly in the pressroom then quickly disappear then appeared as a pdf. i think it's pretty certain that it's not a simple scan.
we still have no confirmation that an "original" exists in the vault.  guess we lost the combination to the safe.

this is no game faun. the story is growing bigger by the day, why is that ?? why would obama the great, buckle/kowtow to trump and corsi, that's a red flag too. it's just as much of a mystery as it was 4/26/11. even more now with the pdf and the draft registration. the whole story is preposterous.



http://www.hawaiireporter.com/obamas-birth-certificate-scandal/123
_Too bad Governor Abercrombie didn't take the time to investigate and see if there was a long-form, doctor-issued birth certificate on file for Barack Hussein Obama, Jr. anywhere in the Hawaiian birth archive before making that statement. Because his search resulted in an admission that no long-form birth certificate for Barack Hussein Obama, Jr. appears to exist in Hawaii._


----------



## daws101 (May 7, 2012)

Emma said:


> Keep tilting at that windmill.


 that might be a little subtle for wash!


----------



## washamericom (May 7, 2012)

in fact i heard rachel maddow use the word "quixotic" four times one night.

cervantes is standard reading in gradeschool, at least it was when i was a kid.

libs aren't just enchanted with sounds of there own voices, they also have the market cornered on morality, virtue and being the intellegentsia, so no one else can be. nice try alinsky.


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


This is just another strawman. It's not getting bigger by the day. It's not getting bigger at all. The Birfer balloon was popped the day Obama released his long form certificate. It's a dead issue. Even most Birfers have run away from it. All that remains are the relatively few diehard Birfers who will never let it go. Hell, y'all will still be crying about it 40 years from now. Like I said earlier, it's not in the news at all. Even you couldn't find it in the news. All you could find were inconsequential websites like freerepublic.com who keep talking about it; but it's still not going anywhere, nor will it.

Even the article you linked ...

Obama&#8217;s Birth Certificate Scandal | Hawaii Reporter

... is from a year and a half ago.


----------



## washamericom (May 7, 2012)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



ok, you've been informed about "birfir" being from racist root (semantical), so if you insist upon using it i'm treating you as from a racist perch.

_people will be learning about this forty years from now_. if obama opened the vault today, there will still always be an asterisk next to his name (ala roger marris).

robert gibbs said i've seen the birth certificate lester, i posted it on line. years later, last year, came the second (long form) birth certificate. that day came layering and ocr theory.
don't flatter yourselves in thinking that we have some sort of deadline with this.

watergate was a slowly unfolding story that happened to a republican president. albiet back then the country was not as divided and the press not so tainted (biased).

however long this takes, is how long it takes. if you think it's over and nothing new will be discovered, then good for you, but you can't take it away from me. sorry about that, a corrupt presidency does not give me pleasure, but here i am, and will remain until i'm satisfied, i'm not the only one who has doubts faun.

btw: i cited that link specifically because it was pre 4/27, which is where i find some of the most interesting reading.


----------



## daws101 (May 7, 2012)

washamericom said:


> in fact i heard rachel maddow use the word "quixotic" four times one night.
> 
> cervantes is standard reading in gradeschool, at least it was when i was a kid.
> 
> libs aren't just enchanted with sounds of there own voices, they also have the market cornered on morality, virtue and being the intellegentsia, so no one else can be. nice try alinsky.


don't know what grade school you went to but Cervantes was at the very least a high school english staple (may be that's what you meant by grade school) as Cervantes work is full of violence, rape and other adult themes . a bit too advanced for grade schoolers or middle school tweeners for that matter. 
the enchantment you speak of is  has no basis in fact .
there are just as many smart Cons as Dem's.
you don't happen to be one of them.
You were doing OK imitating  an intellectual  till you toss in the needless alinsky bullshit.


----------



## washamericom (May 7, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > in fact i heard rachel maddow use the word "quixotic" four times one night.
> ...



you're pretty cool dawson.

http://www.opposingviews.com/i/poli...cans-doubt-pres-obamas-birth-certificate-real


----------



## daws101 (May 7, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


what did you expect them to do ..after all it is south carolina.


----------



## washamericom (May 8, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...




if you say so dawson. i see anderson cooper and cnn are back hot on the trail of this dead issue. cooper's in the tank.


http://videocafe.crooksandliars.com...er-questions-north-carolina-r#comment-2076070


can you believe were still talking about this three and one year(s) later ??


anderson is as stubborn as i am... lol  i like how he gets all blinky when corrected by lakin's lawyer. not to mention cooper thinking that if you're born in another country, it would say so right on the birth certificate. does anyone else find this to be hinky ??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ya47YVENtqg  incidentally this video has nearly eight thousand hit in twenty four hours.

 i am so, a patriot.


----------



## washamericom (May 8, 2012)

they can say it's a dead issue or politically toxic.... but...

Birther Movement Alive and Well Ahead of North Carolina Primary - Yahoo! News


i think something is cooking in the arpaio corsi camp.


----------



## Emma (May 8, 2012)

Pendergraph came off as a decided moderate in our endorsement  process, a comportment not entirely inconsistent with his work the past  year-plus as a Mecklenburg County commissioner. He sounded reasonable on  immigration, saying that illegal immigrants who are already here should  be allowed to stay here. He supported comprehensive immigration reform  and allowing current illegal immigrants to pay some penalty and then  have a path to citizenship.  

     He also talked about his disdain for the polarization that  plagues Washington today. He said balancing the budget would require  something like the Bowles-Simpson plan, and specifically said taxes may  have to rise as part of a comprehensive plan to erase the deficit.  &#8220;Let&#8217;s be honest &#8211; it&#8217;s not going to be without pain for all of us,&#8221; he  said. 

     How sensible.

     Then he rallied in Huntersville with Maricopa County (Ariz.)  Sheriff Joe Arpaio, a Melvillian character on a never-ending crusade  against Latinos. The only thing that energizes Arpaio more than stroking  his ego is profiling Hispanics. The U.S. Justice Department found  Arpaio led &#8220;a pervasive culture of discriminatory bias against Latinos&#8221;  and one expert in the report said Arpaio led the worst racial profiling  in U.S. history.

     Pendergraph pandered further this week by saying he has &#8220;reason  to be suspicious&#8221; about whether President Obama was born in the United  States. &#8220;&#8230; Generally when there&#8217;s smoke, there&#8217;s got to be fire  somewhere,&#8221; he said, even as he acknowledged &#8220;I haven&#8217;t seen the facts.&#8221;

     It all gives one the sense that Pendergraph will say whatever a  given audience wants to hear, if it will help him get elected. That  makes how he would act in Congress a mystery.





Read more here: 2 better choices in 9th Congressional District | CharlotteObserver.com & The Charlotte Observer Newspaper​


----------



## washamericom (May 8, 2012)

Emma said:


> Pendergraph came off as a decided moderate in our endorsement  process, a comportment not entirely inconsistent with his work the past  year-plus as a Mecklenburg County commissioner. He sounded reasonable on  immigration, saying that illegal immigrants who are already here should  be allowed to stay here. He supported comprehensive immigration reform  and allowing current illegal immigrants to pay some penalty and then  have a path to citizenship.
> 
> He also talked about his disdain for the polarization that  plagues Washington today. He said balancing the budget would require  something like the Bowles-Simpson plan, and specifically said taxes may  have to rise as part of a comprehensive plan to erase the deficit.  &#8220;Let&#8217;s be honest &#8211; it&#8217;s not going to be without pain for all of us,&#8221; he  said.
> 
> ...



isn't one of them (they) a physician/surgeon ??

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lOTJyFggfA]obama drama - YouTube[/ame]


hey look at this... what a coincidence !!

The Selective Service System&#8217;s new privacy rules were published in the Federal Register on Tuesday, September 20, 2011, four days after the September 16 announcement by World Net Daily that the Maricopa County (Arizona) Sheriff&#8217;s Office &#8220;Cold Case Posse&#8221; was opening an inquiry with full subpoena power into alleged forgery of several documents concerning Obama&#8217;s birth and draft registration.


http://obamareleaseyourrecords.blogspot.com/2012/05/washington-times-new-obama-admin-rule.html


----------



## Obamerican (May 8, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Pendergraph came off as a decided moderate in our endorsement  process, a comportment not entirely inconsistent with his work the past  year-plus as a Mecklenburg County commissioner. He sounded reasonable on  immigration, saying that illegal immigrants who are already here should  be allowed to stay here. He supported comprehensive immigration reform  and allowing current illegal immigrants to pay some penalty and then  have a path to citizenship.
> ...


WOW!!!! A link to another birfer blog?


----------



## washamericom (May 8, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



obamerican please don't post in my threads.


----------



## Obamerican (May 8, 2012)

washamericom said:


> they can say it's a dead issue or politically toxic.... But...
> 
> birther movement alive and well ahead of north carolina primary - yahoo! News
> 
> ...


*any day now!!!*


----------



## Obamerican (May 8, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Get your own message board and then you can ban me. Until then, uh, I don't think so. With all due respect, of course.


----------



## Faun (May 8, 2012)

washamericom said:


> they can say it's a dead issue or politically toxic.... but...
> 
> Birther Movement Alive and Well Ahead of North Carolina Primary - Yahoo! News
> 
> ...


Hey, hey! Look at you. The Birfer movement finally made some news!

I do note, however, that 2 of the 3 candidates mentioned in that article lost their respective elections yesterday. So I'm still not convinced it's going to become an issue.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 9, 2012)

Gremlin-USA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Gremlin-USA said:
> ...



Generally, if you go away to college, your legal residence remains where you lived before college.

Your dorm room doesn't become your legal residence when you're in school.


----------



## washamericom (May 9, 2012)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Gremlin-USA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



i never lived in a dorm, because i took a year off after high school, had my own business and bought a trailer to live in for college.

apparently, bill ayers had some connection to columbia, and a theory has it that he recruited student obama back to chicago for annenberg. i don't know.

i think there is a good possibility that obama got foreign aid.

there is a 10,000 $ bounty for his transcripts from accedental college in california.

i offered 5,000 $ for the actual typewriter of the birth certificate, but had no takers.

 that was about a year ago.


----------



## daws101 (May 9, 2012)

washamericom said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Gremlin-USA said:
> ...


----------



## washamericom (May 9, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



well played amigo, but you forgot the author's name.


----------



## daws101 (May 9, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


don't know who authored emotcons ..do you?


----------



## washamericom (May 10, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



tavis smiley.


----------



## daws101 (May 10, 2012)

U.S. accuses Sheriff Joe Arpaio of pattern of racism and abuse
  Comments 0Share0
By Richard A. Serrano

May 10, 2012, 10:25 a.m.
WASHINGTON -- The Department of Justice sued Maricopa County Sheriff Joe Arpaio and his Phoenix law enforcement department Thursday alleging a pattern of abuse and racism against Latinos, especially immigrants, and asking a federal judge to force the 20-year, often outspoken and brazen sheriff to stop racially profiling Latinos and abusing them in his jails. 

"The police are supposed to protect and support our community, not divide them," said Asst. Atty. Gen. Thomas E. Perez, head of the departments Civil Rights Division. "This is an abuse of power case involving a sheriff and a sheriffs office that has ignored the Constitution."

Arizona's Joe Arpaio accused of pattern of racism and abuse - latimes.com


----------



## washamericom (May 10, 2012)

Before It's News

_"why not have an original signature line that touts gullibilty ?" _   scott e.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (May 10, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Confirmed: Obama's Birth Certificate Not Authentic 2012 - YouTube!
> 
> 
> i know... but the evidence is mounting. the mainstream media is complicit and corrupt.
> ...


----------



## daws101 (May 10, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Before It's News
> 
> _"why not have an original signature line that touts gullibilty ?" _   scott e.


mega dodge !!!!!!!!!


----------



## candycorn (May 10, 2012)

daws101 said:


> U.S. accuses Sheriff Joe Arpaio of pattern of racism and abuse
> Comments 0Share0
> By Richard A. Serrano
> 
> ...



Should be a slam dunk.


----------



## washamericom (May 10, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Before It's News
> ...




A defiant Sheriff Joe Arpaio is preparing to tell President Obama and Attorney General Eric Holder later today there is &#8220;no way&#8221; he will turn over the management of the Maricopa County Sheriff&#8217;s Office to the Justice Department despite the threat of a federal lawsuit.

&#8220;Clean your own house, Eric Holder, before you come trying to clean mine,&#8221; Arpaio said today in a telephone interview with WND. ... 

imagine that, an elected sheriff telling a presidential appointee/nominee (with senate advise and consent) to basically stick it. is this a great country or what, let's roll the dice shall we ??



no, i think it's great that you posted that. in fact refreshing to see something substantive. joe's answer is very simple. if it's a poker game, let's play. he's happy to go to court and he said let;s see what they've got. i think it's a reaction, and a political one at that. i think it's great that a sheriff can't be intimidated or bought off by the media.
thank god for america's toughest sheriff, otherwise this is former soviet union, one union, under obamavich. but we'll survive.

 all i'm saying is, if obama loses in november, i won't stop being a birther. but i think you knew that already. fox has been pushing this all day, and not a peep about justice coming from the other direction. and i know you stand by the difference between allegation, and "coming up with the goods" as the good sheriff says. nothing new here dawson, sheriff joe is a hero and patriot to many of us. i like the guy, and i've told him so.


----------



## washamericom (May 10, 2012)

CrimsonWhite said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Confirmed: Obama's Birth Certificate Not Authentic 2012 - YouTube!
> ...



thanks cw, whomever you are. i suppose X marks this spot. watch the google results. when something new breaks obama ads, designed to look like results are sitting right at the top (e.g. the tshirts and mugs) and obama's site.
 they look real but they're bought and paid for, now why is that ? and whatever happened to attackwatch.com ?? julia....?? anyone ?

follow the money i say. we'll find out sooner or later.


----------



## daws101 (May 10, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


he'll cave and be fired...did like the red !


----------



## washamericom (May 11, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



like obama, he cannot be fired. i think the messiah has met his nemesis/hamnusia dawson.

i think this is one planned distraction the axelrod machine may regret creating.


----------



## regent (May 11, 2012)

Well it's been some time now for the birthers, and have they made any headway? 
Have the birthers produced any evidence that the Constitution requires? 
Has Obama?
Incidently, does the Constitution require any evidence of natural birth for elgibility? 
If the Constitution does not require any evidence, nor any law nor Court decision, should a law be passed?  
How come the Supreme Court hasn't grabbed this issue? 
Will this whole issue rate a paragraph in history books?


----------



## washamericom (May 12, 2012)

regent said:


> Well it's been some time now for the birthers, and have they made any headway?
> Have the birthers produced any evidence that the Constitution requires?
> Has Obama?
> Incidently, does the Constitution require any evidence of natural birth for elgibility?
> ...



this is a good and relevant question.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7qEH-tKoXA]Justice Thomas: We are evading the eligibility issue - YouTube[/ame]

i think the "president" of obama will at the very least, always will have an asterisk next to his name.

if marco rubio is eligible, then is any "shopping for citizenship" tourist or anchor baby. i've heard sen. ribio say "i'm not going to be the veep nominee" flat out, but without reason. he has not answered my direct question, and i have yet to hear the subject on any mainstream outlet. that goes along with the general blackout by the msm. although lately, i have heard quite a few references to the subject (partly because of the fued between obama and sheriff joe).

the argument now to me, has been boiled down to natural born and born in the country are the same thing, which of course begs the question "why is the word natural even in article two (or article one as joe biden calls it). and why is there a catagory "naturalized".

this is why i have said from the beginning, the supreme court is the only body that can properly deal with this issue. i would also add that the volumes of discussion and the millions of words written and the overall analysis of the question of eligibility, is a harbinger in it's own right. the fact that there is so much controversy is a pwerful case that the issue is not dead.

when the headlines start to read, "why didn't romney pick rubio" will bolster my opinion on that.

since i think any "speculation on eligibility" or one of the gullibles telling me that the eligibility issue is settled law, is rendered moot, i haven't put my energy into studying de vattel, or the cases of minor v happersett, or wong, or even the fourteenth amendment. it doesn't mateer what laypeople think, even the experts.

once again, my interest is very simple, is there any kind of cover up by obama or the democrat party. was the office of senator or president used to cover, hide or misderect anything related to presidential eligibility.

i also believe the subject is becoming less and less tabooed ala alinsky and is awakening in the court of public interest and opinion, which has been my primary focus. i don't think any topic should be ridiculed or intimidated or obfiscated into obscurity. in this country.


----------



## daws101 (May 12, 2012)

washamericom said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Well it's been some time now for the birthers, and have they made any headway?
> ...


it goes deep, very, very deep!


----------



## washamericom (May 12, 2012)

it does indeed dawson. did you hear tucker carlson say yesterday how little we know about obama except for what he's told us, and large parts of that are factually innaccurate ?

he had dinner with bill ayers. ayers didn't give up anything but a mean piaya.

can't wait till he discloses who wrote "dreams"


----------



## American_Jihad (May 17, 2012)

*The Vetting - Exclusive - Obama's Literary Agent in 1991 Booklet: 'Born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii'*

5/17/12 by Joel B. Pollak


Breitbart News has obtained a promotional booklet produced in 1991 by Barack Obama's then-literary agency, Acton & Dystel, which touts Obama as "born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii." 

The booklet, which was distributed to "business colleagues" in the publishing industry, includes a brief biography of Obama among the biographies of eighty-nine other authors represented by Acton & Dystel. 

It also promotes Obama's anticipated first book, Journeys in Black and White--which Obama abandoned, later publishing Dreams from My Father instead.

Obamas biography in the booklet is as follows (image and text below):



​
The Vetting - Exclusive - Obama's Literary Agent in 1991 Booklet: 'Born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii'


----------



## Dante (May 18, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Confirmed: Obama's Birth Certificate Not Authentic 2012 - YouTube!
> ...






What can one say when even Sean Hannity says he believes Obama was born in the USA

[youtube]0M4WqTf4frk[/youtube]


----------



## Agent_Mulder (May 19, 2012)

Unfortunately, this whole Birth Certificate thing is taking all the attention away from the real reasons Obama should not be president...and NO, Romney is not a solution!!


----------



## HUGGY (May 19, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Confirmed: Obama's Birth Certificate Not Authentic 2012 - YouTube!
> 
> 
> i know... but the evidence is mounting. the mainstream media is complicit and corrupt.
> ...



*"obama birth certificate issue may not be dead... 
"*

The information proccessing portion of your brain certainly is.


----------



## washamericom (May 22, 2012)

i was in maine for a week


----------



## washamericom (May 22, 2012)

Dante said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



dante what are you doing way down here.... wait,,, what ??


----------



## daws101 (May 22, 2012)

washamericom said:


> i was in maine for a week


and?


----------



## washamericom (May 22, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > i was in maine for a week
> ...



good afternoon dimbob. what's on your mind today ??


----------



## daws101 (May 22, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


thanks for asking mr lacks adick


----------



## washamericom (May 22, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



you seem especially swift and clever today.... yer engine running on all three ? what i mean by that is if you were a republican and clever who would you pick for veep.


----------



## daws101 (May 22, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


well since I'm very clever I  would not be a republican in the first place so that make the rest of your question irrelevant.


----------



## washamericom (May 22, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



so.... biden or hillary ?? you know that's the scuttlebutt


----------



## daws101 (May 23, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


why break up a winning team?


----------



## Montrovant (May 23, 2012)

So, wash, I was wondering what you think of this? :

Arizona secretary of state closes Obama birth certificate matter &#8211; CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## washamericom (May 24, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> So, wash, I was wondering what you think of this? :
> 
> Arizona secretary of state closes Obama birth certificate matter &#8211; CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs



also was mentioned on the grapevine. (brett baier)

i follow google search very closely, i have since 4/27/11

i've seen a lot of ebb and flow, but one thing that has been consistent is when anything concerning the obama past gets mentioned, it shows up in the google search. when something pro birther happens, obama campaign ads shw up on the top of the results page made to look like actual results. 

this turn of events has been reported overwhelmingly because of it's pro-obama nature.

the mainstream is touting this as the end of the controversy, as they did when he released the pdf.

i don't know what the verification entailed. one thing is that the secretary of state is co chair of the romney election committee, so there is an inherent conflict of interest.

so i'd have to say that it goes along with the over reaction and typical reponse by the obama favoring coverage.

_everyone_ is reporting this, while they ignored any other elements of the controversy.

i think they think that group confirmation wil end it again, but i know better.

above all else the democrats want the republicans to think it's a toxic issue, but as we draw nearer to november, we may hear more about the obama birth certificate.

i think the troubling accounts and incongruities of obama's past are still being vetted and researched. while so many people want this to be done, i think obama and the chicago way will eventually be exposed. this hasn't change my beliefs at all, rather adds to my take on the conspiracy theory. as far as i know the vault in hawaii remains closed, his records are sealed, a i know very little about the man, only what he has told us, much of which is fiction.

 this subject continues to fascinate me. consider a headline that just about every mainstream outlet has latched on to that declares _"obama birth certificate, secretary of state closes birth certificate closed"_  after four years. we still don't know the story in my opinion, or why would they keep having to declare the case "closed"... or the issue dead. it just doesn't make sense.

it's like the literary promotion of obama that breitbart found, it's not a smoking gun in itself, but when you put it together with the other thousand things, it causes wonder, "is this guy who they say he is".

don't forget this all started with dr. corsi's book "where's the birth certificate" four years later and we still don't know. and he was right about john kerry. that's a big thing in my mind, it goes along with all of the "experts" that have "debunked" his theory and premise, that have never actually read the book. my perspective about all of this has always been rooted in human nature and behavior, and the people all around obama, especially the media, have always acted strangely from where i sit.

obama ran a tremendous campaign to win the whitehouse, so it follows that his efforts to hide his past would equate in success. this will eventually play out in the court of public opinion. eventually the supreme court will have to define presidential eligibility. i don't know if rubio would be challenged, but for now it's a subject taboo in this country.
i hope this helps answer the question. i don't think it's over. thanks for asking in a pleasant way. there's lots more coming to be discussed.

here's a counter to the headline/story you posted... but you'd really have to dig to find it among the declarative headlines/search results that the issue is now "officially over". i guess we'll see.

http://www.azfamily.com/news/Arpaio...irth-certificate-investigation-153343145.html

for now, i agree with doctor corsi that mr. obama was born in mombassa, kenya.


----------



## daws101 (May 24, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > So, wash, I was wondering what you think of this? :
> ...


 wow ! rationalizing at it's finest !


----------



## washamericom (May 25, 2012)

i'm glad trump is back into this: 
now they will go after trump's character.

A Case Study in the Evolution of a Birtherism: Donald Trump - Politics - The Atlantic Wire


----------



## washamericom (May 29, 2012)

_President Obama&#8217;s campaign is pushing Mitt Romney to disavow Donald Trump and highlight the mogul&#8217;s comments about the president&#8217;s birth certificate. _


all of this advice for romney from axelrod.



very thoughtful.

Obama campaign: Mitt Romney should drop Donald Trump - The Washington Post


also it looks as if wnd and sheriff joe are staging for the next wave of information to come from hawaii.

http://www.wnd.com/2012/05/posse-in-hawaii-shocking-news-coming/


----------



## washamericom (May 29, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XgFerZPmRY]Wolf Blitzer Interview Meltdown with Donald Trump Over Obama&#39;s Forged Birth Certificate - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (May 29, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Wolf Blitzer Interview Meltdown with Donald Trump Over Obama's Forged Birth Certificate - YouTube


liar,liar, pants on fire! Wolf Blitzer did not melt down.


----------



## washamericom (May 29, 2012)

romney just released his birth certificate.... here we go.


----------



## daws101 (May 30, 2012)

washamericom said:


> romney just released his birth certificate.... here we go.


since when is Detroit in America?


----------



## washamericom (Jun 6, 2012)

hot off the press !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vbyZjxNwJU


----------



## daws101 (Jun 6, 2012)

washamericom said:


> hot off the press !
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vbyZjxNwJU


the headline reads TRUMP MAKES ASSHOLE OUT OF HIMSELF AGAIN!


----------



## washamericom (Jun 8, 2012)

i can't see you anymore dawson, i hit the _jagoff mute button_ on you guys.


» Infowars Exclusive: Lord Monckton&#8217;s Research Investigates Obama&#8217;s Forged Birth Certificate Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 8, 2012)

*obama birth certificate issue may not be dead... 
*

We'll have to call this the "slow mount".  

WashAm..  impersonating a man with a brain...and failing.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 8, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> *obama birth certificate issue may not be dead...
> *
> 
> We'll have to call this the "slow mount".
> ...



you just made the list buddy, even though i thought you we're stellar in the first starsky and hutch.

but it's more like a _slow chase_ o j


----------



## washamericom (Jun 29, 2012)

i really like this....

Obama Was Born in Huwaii - YouTube!


----------



## Obamerican (Jun 29, 2012)

Dumb


----------



## washamericom (Jun 29, 2012)

and this:


the poster is russian, says the pdf has "been fixed on". i learn something new everytime a new one of these videos come out, there is _always_ something new coming out with this caper.

i think it will become more political as we go along this summer.


----------



## washamericom (Jul 5, 2012)

Obama's 'American story' faces fresh scrutiny | Fox News

apparently bill ayers "_fictionalized_"  (embellished) a lot of obama's backstory and rise to power, in "dreams from my father".

embellished past participle, past tense of em·bel·lish (Verb)

Verb:
1.Make (something) more attractive by the addition of decorative details or features: "blue silk embellished with golden embroidery".
2.Make (a statement or story) more interesting or entertaining by adding extra details, esp. ones that are not true.


----------



## washamericom (Jul 18, 2012)

past hour

https://www.google.com/#q=obama+bir...=751&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&cad=b

24 hours

https://www.google.com/#q=obama+bir....,cf.osb&fp=a59c5ec644b99179&biw=1449&bih=699


----------



## Inthemiddle (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh look, this again.  More proof that stupidity is the most powerful force in the universe.


----------



## ERGO (Jul 18, 2012)

*One of the biggest cover-ups in U.S. political history and it's NOT a conspiracy theory.*

*Maricopa County Sheriff Joe Arpaio&#8217;s cold case posse has confirmed that President Barack Obama&#8217;s birth certificate is &#8220;definitely fraudulent,&#8221; prompting the media and political establishment to launch a frenzied spin campaign in an effort to deflect attention from the astounding new evidence uncovered by the investigation.
*
*Video 2: The Manual Coding On Barack Obama's Birth Certificate Proves It's Not Legit *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yft0kz_fbnA



In addition to the deluge of previous evidence clearly* proving Obama&#8217;s long form birth certificate had been tampered with*, including the fact that when *analyzed the document clearly shows that layered text has been added in artificially* and that the scan of the document is not an original, Arpaio and his posse unearthed tantalizing new information.

From April 2011, New Obama Birth Certificate is a Forgery: » New Obama Birth Certificate is a Forgery Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!

The most stunning revelation is the fact that in numerous places, Obama&#8217;s birth certificate has had information added at a later date than the original.

The posse was able to obtain the original 1961 coding guide used to fill in the birth certificates at the exact time Obama&#8217;s document was filed. For example, when describing the &#8220;race of father,&#8221; the number 9 on the coding guide indicates &#8220;unknown or not stated.&#8221;

The number 9 appears on Obama&#8217;s birth certificate in section 9 entitled &#8220;race of father.&#8221; This means that the race of Obama&#8217;s father was unknown or not stated at the time the original birth certificate was filed. However, the box also contains the word &#8220;African,&#8221; which was not even used as a descriptive term at the time. The fact that the document contradicts itself in that it denotes the &#8220;race of father&#8221; as not stated but then also &#8220;African&#8221; clearly indicates that &#8220;African&#8221; was added in at a later date.

The same error can be found in box 12b, &#8220;kind of business or industry,&#8221; which is also marked with a number 9 to denote &#8216;not stated&#8217; yet also contains the word &#8220;University,&#8221; again clearly suggesting the document was tampered with at a later date.

Sheriff Arpaio has now promised to elevate the issue to a higher authority within the federal government.

Source Link: » National Security Threat: Obama&#8217;s Birth Certificate Proven Fraudulent Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!

Obama Birth Certificate Faked In Adobe Illustrator - Official Proof 3 ( Short Form ): [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9eJx7jsPV44&feature=fvwrel]Obama Birth Certificate Faked In Adobe Illustrator - Official Proof 3 ( Short Form ) - YouTube[/ame]

Obama Birth Certificate Faked In Adobe Illustrator - Official Proof 4 ( OCR / Optimizing ): [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW_PWzhgvDs&feature=fvwrel]Obama Birth Certificate Faked In Adobe Illustrator - Official Proof 4 ( OCR / Optimizing ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 007 (Jul 18, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> Oh look, this again.  More proof that stupidity is the most powerful force in the universe.



Yup, coming right from your ignorant fucking post... moron.


----------



## washamericom (Jul 18, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> Oh look, this again.  More proof that stupidity is the most powerful force in the universe.



that works both ways.


----------



## washamericom (Jul 18, 2012)

can any geeks disprove this ?

Articles: New Obama Birth Certificate Forgery Proof in the Layers

i think the certificate coding is like the literary brouchure, it adds to the lack of credibility of obama telling his own story. so the _9's_ became *african* and *university*.

i would like to see a hundred birth certificates from that office at that time. 

the chipping away continues. none of this makes me think less, that obama is an actor and is obfuscating his provenance.

if other birth certificates are identical to the many anomalies brought to attention. 

was obama the only black baby born in hawaii in the sixties ? if not, is there another certificate in the vault that may have "african" or "university" in the info boxes. (do those boxes have the pencil mark coding 9 ?)

did the obamas (barack senior and stanley ann) pay taxes as a married couple as students ??

boxes 9 and 12b. are there other certificate where the code says 9 that are answered ?

finally, i can't believe ukulele is a ninety-five year old woman, whom they are just now finding and talking to. the story just keeps getting better.

waiting to hear from the donald to bring this to a feverish pitch. lol


----------



## washamericom (Jul 18, 2012)

ERGO said:


> *One of the biggest cover-ups in U.S. political history and it's NOT a conspiracy theory.*
> 
> *Maricopa County Sheriff Joe Arpaios cold case posse has confirmed that President Barack Obamas birth certificate is definitely fraudulent, prompting the media and political establishment to launch a frenzied spin campaign in an effort to deflect attention from the astounding new evidence uncovered by the investigation.
> *
> ...



i am more inclined to believe albert renshaw than fogbow.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2012)

Do these people call themselves a 'cold case posse' or is that name just a media contrivance?


----------



## GuyNTexas (Jul 18, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Look ... this is pretty basic logic ..... when there is hard evidence showing a faked document, the political motive issue is an irrelevant matter at that point.   

Firstly, it has already been stated ... the truth is what matters, not the consequences of that truth being revealed.   Now, if the investigation came back and said "we believe the document is faked because there are a couple of anomalies that cannot be explained" .. then your claim of bias might hold some water.  But that is simply not the case here.  There are a good number of issues with the document that clearly show direct and deliberate manipulation  and alteration, beyond any doubt.   This represents hard evidence of a crime having been committed by "someone", as well as leaving the issue of Obama's birth status unresolved.   This doesn't prove that he was not born in Hawaii as he claims ... just that the document presented is not legitimate proof of that.

And Arpaio has made it very clear that he and his team are not accusing Obama or any other specific individual of doing anything illegal, and that is true .. they have been very careful not to speculate or insinuate wrongdoing by any specific individual since they do not know "who" created the forged document.   Now, they also claim that they had hoped to find the document legitimate and put the conspiracy hypothesis to rest.  I don't know if that is true or not ... and neither do you.  You have a right to your own opinion about that, but that's all it is .. your opinion.   But no matter what your view is of their unspoken thoughts, that still doesn't make the hard evidence go away.   Now if you are suggesting that the investigators themselves are fabricating this hard evidence in their politically motivated drive to besmirch the President ... then you need to present the evidence for that suspicion.   The fact remains, thousands of people have downloaded that document straight from the White House website, and have discovered and highlighted many of the exact same anomalies Arpaio's team have confirmed independently, proving that there is no "evidence fabrication" taking place.

The response from the left have been consistent in it's citing of racism, bias, and other nefarious motives to promote the idea that this is a political attack on the President  ... but these types of pure tactical maneuvering and damage control cannot skirt around the facts, or make the evidence ... the document itself ... go away.  Consequently, this bull headed insistence on obfuscating the facts IS the true demonstration of politically motivated bias.

And I have to say that because the issues are so elementary and not at all complex, a large number of you people must be purposely engaging in deliberate dishonesty, as I would hope that the majority of you all are not so stupid that you cannot grasp what should be easily understood by a 5th grader.

As Americans, each and every one of us have a right to know whether the president, a public servant (not a God) is who he says he is, and eligible to hold the office he was elected to by the people.  That's true of everyone, whether you voted for him or not.   Furthermore, each one of us has an obligation and duty as citizens to demand that our elected officials abide by the laws  that apply to all of us ... with no exceptions to ANY elected officials on either side.

Providing a valid birth certificate is done every day in this country by common people simply to receive a damned driver's license ... therefore it is not placing some unreasonable burden on Obama to provide this most common form of identification to show he is in compliance with the law in good faith.   Spending two years in court battles attempting to withhold this information is not just a gesture of bad faith, but evidence itself of deliberate deception and a transparent attempt to hide whatever truth the President and his advisors view as damaging.

There is no rational reason or justification for anyone to defend such deliberate dishonestly  by withholding information that the public has a right to know, and the law demands.





.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 18, 2012)

GuyNTexas said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


FactCheck.org : Born in the U.S.A.

Yes, There Was A Kapiolani Maternity And Gynecological Hospital In 1961 « Nice Deb

start there to inform yourself...


----------



## GuyNTexas (Jul 18, 2012)

washamericom said:


> finally, i can't believe ukulele is a ninety-five year old woman, whom they are just now finding and talking to. the story just keeps getting better.



The lady's name  is V (not U) K. Lee.  The conversation with her was recorded.  She confirmed her identity as the registrar at that time in 1961, and explained to the investigators the hand coded number system which helps authenticate her identity, as well as the process followed for sequentially numbering the records, which is also out of sequence on Obama's alleged certificate .... just one of the several indications of fabrication/forgery.

So, your statement should say .... "I don't WANT to believe" rather than I can't believe.    You can believe, and you should, because there is no rational excuse for not believing.   It would be completely asinine for these investigators to make up such a story, and equally unreasonable to suspect that this 95 year old woman named V. K. Lee was just coincidentally working as a registrar for the Hawaii Health Department, yet there is no relation between her and the named registrar on Obama's BC.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 18, 2012)

GuyNTexas said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Which law is that?


----------



## washamericom (Jul 18, 2012)

Care4all said:


> GuyNTexas said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...




_from "factcheck.org"_


_We beg to differ. FactCheck.org staffers have now seen, touched, examined and photographed the original birth certificate._


note: both obama and bill ayers work for annenberg.

i am unable to believe that factcheck has touched the original. as far as i know only a few officials in hawaii have. i don't consider factcheck to be credible, for these inherent conflicts.

if _factcheck_ is being informed, then you aren't.


----------



## GuyNTexas (Jul 18, 2012)

Care4all said:


> start there to inform yourself...



Your first link at Factscheck.org addresses the first document ... the "short form" presented much earlier and is not the document being investigated and discussed here, which, at the time the short form was presented, the claim was that no such long form even existed.   So this really is a brain dead response.

If it is your goal to be informative ... at least figure out what the rest of us are talking about.  Then you won't appear as ridiculously clueless as your friends.

Did every one of you go to the same school for crying out loud?  Or do you think such juvenile bait and switch tactics will impress or fool someone?


----------



## GuyNTexas (Jul 18, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > GuyNTexas said:
> ...



It's not even talking about the long form, for Christ sake.   This is that little propaganda piece from 2008 regarding the "short form" which is a dead and buried issue.

Here:  right from the site ....

_The document is a "certification of birth," also known as a short-form birth certificate. The long form is drawn up by the hospital and includes additional information such as birth weight and parents&#8217; hometowns. The short form is printed by the state and draws from a database with fewer details. The Hawaii Department of Health&#8217;s birth record request form *does not give the option to request a photocopy of your long-form birth certificate*, but their short form has enough information to be acceptable to the State Department. We tried to ask the Hawaii DOH why they only offer the short form, among other questions, but they have not given a response._

This apparent "fact" was also supported by Chiyome Fukino, former head of the state agency in charge of birth records in Hawaii claiming that the short form Obama received is exactly what everyone else receives from Hawaii, and that no long forms are issued by the State.

The Fact that FactCheck apparently didn't check is that Susan Nordyke, who was born in Honolulu Aug. 5, 1961, just one day after Obama, received a long form Birth Certificate for which these lying officials claim is never issued to anyone.   Just another blatant lie from this gaggle of lying liberals doing what they do best .... spewing a stream lies with enough force to strip the haze gray paint off an aircraft carrier down to bare metal.


----------



## washamericom (Jul 18, 2012)

The Birthers are (Still) Back


----------



## Care4all (Jul 18, 2012)

GuyNTexas said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > start there to inform yourself...
> ...


if you viewed the full factcheck. org article, you would have seen that it was revised and updated in april of 2011, when Obama's long form was released and if you had read through the full article you also would have found the link for the full long form birth certificate.
*
Where do you think he was born and what legitimate proof do you have that he was born there?*  That's where any logical person would start...

Let me say what I think is critical in the case, Obama's mother and Father's legal/street address at the time of his birth, was in Honolulu, Hawaii...with documentation to back that up....the hospital that Obama was born in forwarded his birth certificate to the department of Health Registry 2 days after he was born, and the Hawaii Dept of Health Registry ran an ad, in their New Birth and Marriage section of the 2 Honolulu Newspapers noting his birth and the birth of all other children born that prior week in Honolulu, Hawaii, they did NOT post in this newpaper section of Marriages and births, the births of child NOT born in Honolulu, ONLY those children born in Honolulu....in august of 1961....that right there, seals the deal, with the copy of birth certificate long form just being the icing on the cake.

the long form is not a fake or a forgery, this is explained in many places on the internet and in the second link I gave you.


----------



## GuyNTexas (Jul 18, 2012)

Care4all said:


> if you viewed the full factcheck. org article, you would have seen that it was revised and updated in april of 2011, when Obama's long form was released and if you had read through the full article you also would have found the link for the full long form birth certificate.



When that link is clicked .... this is what you get from the barackobama.com -truth-team:

"*Sorry, the page you're looking for isn't here."*

Not very "informative" ... and what a joke ..... the "Truth Team".



Care4all said:


> *
> Where do you think he was born and what legitimate proof do you have that he was born there?*  That's where any logical person would start...



It's not our responsibility to prove where he was born ... it is HIS RESPONSIBILITY.   I know he was obviously born .. because he exists .... where he was born ... and who his real parents are is on him to prove, not my job to disprove.



Care4all said:


> Let me say what I think is critical in the case, Obama's mother and Father's legal/street address at the time of his birth, was in Honolulu, Hawaii...with documentation to back that up....



That's no proof of anything.   I could have a street address in Hawaii and I live in Texas.  Would a Hawaiian street address prove they lived there?  Prove they were married?  Prove who the father was?  Where he was born?   No ... no ... no ... and no.



Care4all said:


> the hospital that Obama was born in forwarded his birth certificate to the department of Health Registry 2 days after he was born, and the Hawaii Dept of Health Registry ran an ad, in their New Birth and Marriage section of the 2 Honolulu Newspapers noting his birth and the birth of all other children born that prior week in Honolulu, Hawaii, they did NOT post in this newpaper section of Marriages and births, the births of child NOT born in Honolulu, ONLY those children born in Honolulu....in august of 1961....that right there, seals the deal, with the copy of birth certificate long form just being the icing on the cake.



Absolutely untrue.   Based on Hawaiian law ... ( the specific text of which has already been posted previously in this thread), a non-witnessed ...non-hospital birth can be registered with the Department of Health by mere testimony of either a parent or anyone else claiming to have "knowledge" of such a birth, which would generate the same birth announcement.   And it was a known loophole that existed then, and still exists today that allows even foreign born children to claim Hawaiian birth status and US Citizenship ... with investigations finding thousands of examples of this very practice occurring commonly during the time frame of Obama's birth.

Far from anything remotely close to "sealing the deal" ... these birth announcements mean absolutely nothing.   They are as valuable as a 50 year old coupon for the local grocery store.  In fact, any birth certificate from the State of Hawaii that is not testified to by an attending physician's signature, stipulating the time, date and place of birth is as worthless as a three dollar bill. 

And every trail that has been followed in this very detailed investigation comes up with inexplicable incidences that suggest foul play.   For example,  .... records of Immigration and Naturalization Service cards filled out by airplane passengers arriving on international flights originating outside the United States in the month of August 1961, examined at the National Archives in Washington, D.C., are missing records for the week of President Obamas birth, including the dates Aug. 1, 1961 through Aug. 7, 1961.  No other records were missing ... just those during that very week, and to think that is just a coincidence would be BRAIN DEAD.   The only rational explanation for this is that those records would likely reveal documented evidence of the arrival of momma Obama and son (already born) that week from some foreign country of origin.  There would be no other reason for someone to remove those records.



Care4all said:


> the long form is not a fake or a forgery, this is explained in many places on the internet and in the second link I gave you.



The clear evidence of forgery is presented right here in this very thread, and there is no denying it by anyone who is 1) honest or 2) not a drooling low grade moron.

Furthermore, all of the smoking guns, and inexplicable coincidences ... the stone walling by the White House and Hawaiian officials who refuse to certify the document presented ... the missing immigration card records for the week of Obama's birth .... the statements made by family claiming he was born in Kenya ... the likely forgery of the selective service registration card with the wrong format number .... the evidence of fraud is the size of Mt. Everest. 

To sit there in the face of all of this and claim there is nothing out of sorts is absurdly idiotic.   You might just as well declare that water isn't wet.


----------



## washamericom (Jul 18, 2012)

THE DAILY PEN


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2012)

I'd like to take this opportunity to personally thank Joe the Sheriff for bringing back to life one of the all-time dumbest conspiracy theories in U.S. history.


----------



## washamericom (Jul 19, 2012)

not only is it not going away, most people would be surprised at the amount of discrepancies in obama credentials. at least now we know how he thinks, if not where he was born.


----------



## GuyNTexas (Jul 19, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> GuyNTexas said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



The United States Constitution.


----------



## daws101 (Jul 19, 2012)

GuyNTexas said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > GuyNTexas said:
> ...


that covers a lot of ground can you be more specific?


----------



## Faun (Jul 19, 2012)

ERGO said:


> *One of the biggest cover-ups in U.S. political history and it's NOT a conspiracy theory.*
> 
> *Maricopa County Sheriff Joe Arpaios cold case posse has confirmed that President Barack Obamas birth certificate is definitely fraudulent, prompting the media and political establishment to launch a frenzied spin campaign in an effort to deflect attention from the astounding new evidence uncovered by the investigation.
> *
> ...



Well lookie here ... in less than a day, Joe the Sheriff is debunked. Seems he got the codes all wrong!



Obama Conspiracy Theories


----------



## washamericom (Jul 20, 2012)

kevin davidson is an obot, he's joined at the hip with fogbow. he immediately "debunks everything" within minutes. he touts his expertise and how smart he is. so why didn't he  (dr. goldcoin)  know about/find verna lee ? he's a joke. otherwise it would be a dead issue after five years.

but i'm glad you're doing a little poking around faun.

excerpt from obamaconspiracy.org:

_This is the second of a two-part series examining penciled notations found on Barack Obama&#8217;s long-form birth certificate. Part one covered some false claims made about the marks, and in particular some marks from an unidentified form bound with the long form and visible in the scan.

In this final part, I will present some previously unpublished documentation from the National Center for Health Statistics (NCHS) on data coding from 1961 and attempt to apply it and what is known from other sources to the President&#8217;s birth certificate.

I&#8217;ll say up front that this article doesn&#8217;t attempt to refute birthers, nor does it contain any startling revelations or insights. It&#8217;s a reference article._


you may find this interesting: from "doctor" conspiracy.  

_This being the Season of Lent, a time of repentance and reflection, I offer this non-repentant, but self-reflecting disclosure: In 2009, my &#8220;thought experiment&#8221; transmogrified [I got to use that word again!] into a real experiment. In the Jekyll/Hyde tradition, I created the character of Obot1 and the web site Obots.org. The site adopted the tag line, &#8220;Birthers need not apply, ever&#8221; to emphasize censorship of anything birthers wanted said.

I took some care to hide the origins of the site. Up until the recent movement of my sites, Obots.org had a distinct IP address from any of my other sites. It was registered in a protected name. It used a very different WordPress Theme, and a different set of features (e.g. it had a Tag Cloud, random posts and a calendar). Of course, all comments were moderated. I even used a different format for site links. But most importantly, I tried to make the writing style distinct from what&#8217;s here. It must have worked because no one has ever suggested that I was behind Obot1._


http://www.obamaconspiracy.org/tag/obots-org/

 you can believe whomever you like. one thing you might consider is _"why is there an army of obots for such a "silly issue"._ they attack ridicule and intimidate regular visitors on forums, people just trying to ask questions. they have from the beginning, and i've always wondered why that would even  be necessary ??

http://www.wnd.com/2011/07/323913/


also:  

_Kevin Davidson, who posts under the alias &#8220;Dr. Conspiracy,&#8221; wrote the article referenced by Arduini, entitled &#8220;The Doc got layers,&#8221; posted July 9 on Davidson&#8217;s blog, ObamaConspiracy.org.

Davidson is retired from Netsmart Technologies, an information technologies company whose business includes providing assistance in vital records management to state organizations.

In an email to WND, Davidson professed that he never worked with the state of Hawaii and his former employer never had a vital records contract with the state.

He further stated that his Obama Conspiracy blog is &#8220;a personal hobby&#8221; that &#8220;was never connected to my employment.&#8221;

*Neither Arduini nor Davidson have demonstrated an ability to replicate what is observed in the Obama birth certificate PDF by scanning a document and utilizing optimization techniques.*_

a challenge still not met.    http://www.wnd.com/2011/08/329221/


----------



## Care4all (Jul 20, 2012)

GuyNTexas said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > if you viewed the full factcheck. org article, you would have seen that it was revised and updated in april of 2011, when Obama's long form was released and if you had read through the full article you also would have found the link for the full long form birth certificate.
> ...


sorry, you are showing your ignorance.....  Obama and the state of Hawaii have issued a legal birth certificate for Obama....in Hawaii and also born in a hawaiian hospital, and the hospital gave the hawaii dept of health the information on his birth...says so, right on the form....he was born in a hospital in honolulu.

and in addition to this, you are being utterly ridiculous....regarding the records missing on travel for the week of obama's birth...you and your friends are LYING....and lying through your teeth, BIG TIME....maybe it is your ignorance and this is not intentional, but a lie none the less.

Obama PROVED he was born in Honolulu....and the State of Hawaii has proved that he was born in Honolulu.  

In this country you are INNOCENT until proven GUILTY.....and for your convoluted mind to create this outright lie is pretty telling....so unless you have proof that Obama was born in another country, you are full of crap.

you have no travel records, you have no airline flight records, you have no custom records, you have no passport records, you have no hospital records of his birth overseas, you have NOTHING, but mere lies....sad you can't think for yourself....you've got a disease....and need psychological help.


----------



## washamericom (Jul 20, 2012)

_What the would-be sleuths won't find is Obama's "long-form birth certificate," a confidential one-page document containing his original birth records kept on file in the first floor of the Department of Health.

Those original birth records typically include additional birth details, such as the hospital and delivering doctor, said Dr. Chiyome Fukino, the state's former health director who twice looked at and publicly confirmed Obama's original long-form birth records.

But those documents are state government property that can't be released to anyone, even the president himself, said Joshua Wisch, special assistant to the state attorney general. Obama would be able to inspect his birth records if he visited the Health Department in person, but original records of live birth are never released, he said.

Fukino, who served as the state's health director until late last year under former Republican Gov. Linda Lingle, said in an interview with The Associated Press she's convinced the long-form document is authentic. She issued public statements in 2008 and 2009 saying she had seen the original records.

"It is absolutely clear to me that he was born here in Hawaii," Fukino told the AP. "It should not be an issue, and I think people need to focus on the other bad things going on in our country and in our state and figure out what we're going to do about those things."_

http://www.thefogbow.com/special-reports/people-remember-president-obama/friends/#Hawaii 1

this last line seems odd to me.



this is from dr. conspiracy's secret alter ego website:  

_Obots.orgBirthers need not apply, ever
Home About   *Birther movement officially ends*
June 25th, 2011 obot1 2 comments 
With Jerome Corsi&#8217;s book, Where&#8217;s the Birth Certificate? setting records for plummeting sales, and World Net Daily having devolved back to the typewriter, the birther movement is over. We&#8217;ve turned the clock back to 2008 when the birthers were no more than a few nut cases with web sites and the news media completely ignored them.

Barack Obama brilliantly describes the end of the birthers in his book, Dreams from My Father, when he says:

I watched the man set the bird down, pinning it gently under one knee and pulling its neck out across a narrow gutter. For a moment the bird struggled, beating its wings against the ground, a few feathers dancing up with the wind. Then it grew completely still. The man pulled the blade across the bird&#8217;s neck in a single smooth motion. Blood shot out in a long, crimson ribbon. The man stood up holding the bird far away from his body, and suddenly tossed it high into the are. It landed with a thud, then struggled to its feet, its head lolling grotesquely against its side, its legs pumping wildly in a wide, wobbly circle. I watched as the circle grew smaller, the blood trickling down to a gurgle, until finally the bird collapsed, lifeless on the grass._

_this is disgusting, i'm surprised obama allowed ayers to write it._ whatever...


i think kevin davidson is delusional, but i'm sure he thinks the same about me. in the interest of disclosure, he did ban me from his chat forum when i started asking some of the tough questions.... like

"what makes you think the birther movement is over ?" LOL


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Confirmed: Obama's Birth Certificate Not Authentic 2012 - YouTube!
> 
> 
> i know... but the evidence is mounting. the mainstream media is complicit and corrupt.
> ...



Hey! How's that birth certificate thingy coming along???



Whatever happened to Joe the Sheriff?


----------



## daws101 (Dec 21, 2012)

wash, are you so desperate that you have to root around in the dead thread pile?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 21, 2012)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Confirmed: Obama's Birth Certificate Not Authentic 2012 - YouTube!
> ...



uh he ran into a corrupt court system moron. Obviously you are too much of an idiot to understand that politicians get away with crimes everyday we cant. that there is one different law for politicians than there is for us,ESPECIALLY presidents,even when they become  EX presidents.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey washamerica.i have seen you post before where you were unhappy that Gunny left.are you on drugs? that idiot abused his power when he was here calling people names when he was confronted with evidence and facts he could not refute.That was the BEST thing that ever happened here at this site was when that troll left.That moron STILL thinks oswald killed kennedy even though the house select committe on assassinations in the 70's concluded the warren commission was wrong and his assassination was the result of a conspiracy he STILL thinks oswald did it by himself to this day. wonder what weed he was smoking when he was here?


----------



## Politico (Dec 21, 2012)

How did that not dead thing go for ya?


----------



## washamericom (Dec 22, 2012)

daws101 said:


> wash, are you so desperate that you have to root around in the dead thread pile?



what does that say for you ? hovering around like an obama lap dog, constantly checking his empty dish, having some reasonable doubts after all this time dawson ?? lol happy holidays...

Emergency Motion Filed: National Archives Caught Altering Hawaii Arrival Records For 1961 | Birther Report: Obama Release Your Records

i've been busy at the fogbow...



http://beforeitsnews.com/obama-birt...rs-ratchet-up-the-war-by-scott-e-2451848.html


----------



## washamericom (Dec 22, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Hey washamerica.i have seen you post before where you were unhappy that Gunny left.are you on drugs? that idiot abused his power when he was here calling people names when he was confronted with evidence and facts he could not refute.That was the BEST thing that ever happened here at this site was when that troll left.That moron STILL thinks oswald killed kennedy even though the house select committe on assassinations in the 70's concluded the warren commission was wrong and his assassination was the result of a conspiracy he STILL thinks oswald did it by himself to this day. wonder what weed he was smoking when he was here?



i thought gunny owned the place


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 23, 2012)

washamericom said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Hey washamerica.i have seen you post before where you were unhappy that Gunny left.are you on drugs? that idiot abused his power when he was here calling people names when he was confronted with evidence and facts he could not refute.That was the BEST thing that ever happened here at this site was when that troll left.That moron STILL thinks oswald killed kennedy even though the house select committe on assassinations in the 70's concluded the warren commission was wrong and his assassination was the result of a conspiracy he STILL thinks oswald did it by himself to this day. wonder what weed he was smoking when he was here?
> ...



not anymore.

which means now it is time to sing that classic song from the wizard of oz-Ding Dong the witch is dead,the witch is dead,the witch is dead,ding dong the wicked witch is dead.


----------



## daws101 (Dec 24, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > wash, are you so desperate that you have to root around in the dead thread pile?
> ...


just as wrong as always and twice as paranoid.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 26, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## washamericom (Dec 30, 2012)

when someone says "i will be transparent" it should mean something.

_i don't think he's been very transparent._


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 30, 2012)

22 pages???

I read the first page. Nuthin' new. 

SSDD

Carry on.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 5, 2013)

washamericom said:


> when someone says "i will be transparent" it should mean something.
> 
> _i don't think he's been very transparent._


 that's because you're blind to everything but your own pov.


----------



## washamericom (Jan 8, 2013)

so what, same is true for everyone. now we have this new ted cruz eligibility issue. sooner or later dawson, the supremes have to step up to the plate and decide a natural born citizen case. they keep coming down the pike. retroactive eligibility ?? not so much.


----------



## Dante (Jan 8, 2013)

luddly.neddite said:


> 22 pages???
> 
> I read the first page. Nuthin' new.
> 
> ...


----------



## washamericom (Jan 8, 2013)

dante once you see it, then i know others will too. rock on falco


----------



## washamericom (Jan 14, 2013)

i guess the supreme court will finally look at the evidence and fake documents of obama. i still can't believe people follow this guy. but then i look at the _hollywood award season_ and i sort of see it, phonies, posers, mutual admiration society.


----------



## Exposing_Obama (Jan 14, 2013)

It will be interesting to see what happens on Feb 15th.


----------



## washamericom (Jan 15, 2013)

Exposing_Obama said:


> It will be interesting to see what happens on Feb 15th.



i'm afraid he's a hoax. it will all spill out eventually.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 15, 2013)

washamericom said:


> Exposing_Obama said:
> 
> 
> > It will be interesting to see what happens on Feb 15th.
> ...


what's supposed to happen on 2/15?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 15, 2013)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Exposing_Obama said:
> ...



"Exposing Obama" has been banned so I guess we'll never know.

I'll never get to sleep tonight ................................


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2013)

This is still going on ?????

Even Joe the Sheriff has moved onto the next conspiracy.


----------



## washamericom (Jan 16, 2013)

Faun said:


> This is still going on ?????
> 
> Even Joe the Sheriff has moved onto the next conspiracy.



no, obama dropped his case against arpaio, the sheriff is moving forward with his investigation, now the supreme court is paying attention. try to keep up.


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2013)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > This is still going on ?????
> ...


Umm, not according to the news ...

*Arpaio's lawyers seek more latitude in DOJ suit*

_Updated Jan 17, 2013 - 4:11 pm_

PHOENIX -- Attorneys for Maricopa County Sheriff Joe Arpaio are asking a judge for more latitude in gathering information and deposing witnesses in a U.S. Justice Department lawsuit that alleges the police agency has racially profiled Latinos.​



washamericom said:


> the sheriff is moving forward with his investigation, now the supreme court is paying attention. try to keep up.


Going forward with what? He had no case to begin with. For if had a case, he would have moved forward with it *BEFORE* the election, when it would have been useful in getting Romney elected.


----------



## washamericom (Jan 24, 2013)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



hi faun....


----------



## washamericom (Jan 28, 2013)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Exposing_Obama said:
> ...



mental gymnastics:

Evidence Of Fraud: Private Investigator Neil Sankey & Obama's Social Security Numbers | Birther Report: Obama Release Your Records


----------



## daws101 (Jan 28, 2013)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2013)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Ahh, www.nutsonsteroids.com. That's a real veracious site ya got there, wash.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 12, 2013)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


that's funny.


----------



## washamericom (Feb 14, 2013)

i wonder what will happen tomorrow.


----------



## KissMy (Feb 16, 2013)

There is no news on this case. I looked for info on:

Docketed: No. 12A606

Title: Edward Noonan, et al., Applicants - v. - Deborah Bowen, California Secretary of State

Supreme Court of California - Lower Ct Case Nos.: (S207078)

DISTRIBUTED for Conference of February 15, 2013.

 SCOTUS must be busy laughing their ass off about this over drinks Friday night.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 16, 2013)

KissMy said:


> There is no news on this case. I looked for info on:
> 
> Docketed: No. 12A606
> 
> ...



Orly Taitz


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2013)

was:disbelief:hamericom said:


> i wonder what will happen tomorrow.



"tomorrow" came and went ... I wonder when you give up on this lunacy?


----------



## washamericom (Feb 17, 2013)

Faun said:


> was:disbelief:hamericom said:
> 
> 
> > i wonder what will happen tomorrow.
> ...



hi faun, when we know what happened in benghazi, we'll see the birth certificate, or find it never existed, i predict. and tomorrow is always a day away.


----------



## washamericom (Feb 17, 2013)

KissMy said:


> There is no news on this case. I looked for info on:
> 
> Docketed: No. 12A606
> 
> ...



final word on tuesday.... but it's unlikely there will be a show trial, but this is significat progress.

i think the next round comes from arizona. any real course of action will come from lamar smith and the house judiciary committee.


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2013)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > was:disbelief:hamericom said:
> ...


Benghazi has nothing to do with this other than to make up an excuse for why you continue to fail at even making a dent in this case against Obama's birth status.

And I suspect you'll *always* be a day away for the rest of your life.


----------



## washamericom (Feb 17, 2013)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



a cover up is a cover up. same oval office.


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2013)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Again, one has nothing to do with the other. But that's ok, I accept your surrender in that you'll never prove your claim that Obama was born in Kenya. Even you seem to realize that as you now leverage Benghazi as the lame excuse for your failure to disprove Obama's birth certificate.


----------



## washamericom (Feb 17, 2013)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



same oval office...... welcome to chicago.


----------



## KissMy (Feb 21, 2013)

washamericom said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > There is no news on this case. I looked for info on:
> ...



SCOUTS dismissed this BS without coment.


----------



## washamericom (Feb 21, 2013)

KissMy said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



so


----------



## KissMy (Feb 21, 2013)

washamericom said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Feb 19 2013 Application (12A606) denied by the Court.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 21, 2013)

KissMy said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Orly Taitz
bahahahahahahahahahah!


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2013)

washamericom said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



So you (and your nutty birfer bretheren) lose again.


----------



## washamericom (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2013)

Ahh, birfers ... the gift that keeps on givin'.


----------



## Zona (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey, let us k.ow how this turns out cause this could be the thi.g that brings him down.


----------



## washamericom (Feb 27, 2013)

Zona said:


> Hey, let us k.ow how this turns out cause this could be the thi.g that brings him down.



this is the video that was scrubbed:


but it's back again:



it could be as simple as this


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 27, 2013)

GuyNTexas said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > if you viewed the full factcheck. org article, you would have seen that it was revised and updated in april of 2011, when Obama's long form was released and if you had read through the full article you also would have found the link for the full long form birth certificate.
> ...



she got owned and had her ass handed to her on a platter from you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 27, 2013)

Faun said:


> Ahh, birfers ... the gift that keeps on givin'.



Ahh the frady cat Obama apologists in denial.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 27, 2013)

washamericom said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, let us k.ow how this turns out cause this could be the thi.g that brings him down.
> ...


but it's not  simple or even correct.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 28, 2013)

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 28, 2013)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > This is still going on ?????
> ...



yeah but nothing will come of it because our courts ESPECIALLY the supreme court,is bought off and paid for.Politicians,ESPECIALLY presidents,get away with criems everyday we could never get away with.your living in a dreamworld if you think there will be any justice in this and Obama will be impeached.

I mean come on,thats four years overdue.Our corrupt courts will just drag it out for another four more years and he will be out of office and his crime of not being a us citizen will have been all forgotten about and americans will just forget about it and move on like they do with ALL presidents who commit crimes while in office.the courts protect them while in office and while out of office as well and the sheopel forget all about the criems they committed while in office and instead start focusing on the crimes the current president has committed.its the same pattern that goes on and on and on and has been the last several decades.

example.when Clinton was president,there was a new york times poll taken back then asking the american people who they thought was the most evil person of all time.Not surprisingly,Hitler came in at first.what WAS surprising though was Clinton came in second as a WRITE IN VOTE.at that time,he was the most evil and corrupt president of all time.anybody who googles in clintons crimes can see that for themselves. 

 But what was surprising to me was how they somehow forgot about all the crimes Nixon committed in office against the american people and what a mass murderer he was and how he put an evil dictater in power who murdered millions.He should have come in third but americans seem to have a short memory. if they had that poll again now,I bet Clinton wouldnt even be on that list now.


----------



## KissMy (Feb 28, 2013)

Why don't you people focus on true conspiracys that can bring down Eric Holder, Clinton & the FBI? Instead you dis-information agents chose to draw attention to this lie to damage the credibility of everyone who rebuffs government corruption.


----------



## Zona (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey, let us know how this turns out.


----------



## washamericom (Feb 28, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Why don't you people focus on true conspiracys that can bring down Eric Holder, Clinton & the FBI? Instead you dis-information agents chose to draw attention to this lie to damage the credibility of everyone who rebuffs government corruption.



we are.


----------



## washamericom (Feb 28, 2013)

Zona said:


> Hey, let us know how this turns out.



maybe we won't, if that's your attitude.


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2013)

washamericom said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, let us know how this turns out.
> ...



Well that's certainly one way out of the hole you've dug yourself into.


----------



## KissMy (Feb 28, 2013)

washamericom said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you people focus on true conspiracys that can bring down Eric Holder, Clinton & the FBI? Instead you dis-information agents chose to draw attention to this lie to damage the credibility of everyone who rebuffs government corruption.
> ...



We are what? Dis-information agents?

The government arrested, tortured Kenneth Michael Trentadue to death without a trial. The government was found guilty in court & forced to pay $1.1 million to his family. This is the smoking gun of a true conspiracy folks. Eric Holder was involved under Bill Clinton. The federal government did the same thing to Alden Gillis Baker & Richard Lee Guthrie Jr. Yet no one talks about it because it is true. They distract people from real truth with birther fiction.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 1, 2013)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



obama still holds the shovel ready for this caper. you'll see, just like like the benghazi coverup just before the election.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 1, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Why don't you people focus on true conspiracys that can bring down Eric Holder, Clinton & the FBI? Instead you dis-information agents chose to draw attention to this lie to damage the credibility of everyone who rebuffs government corruption.



disinformation agents? Oh the irony. Pot-Sayit meet kettle Kissmy .


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 1, 2013)

washamericom said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you people focus on true conspiracys that can bring down Eric Holder, Clinton & the FBI? Instead you dis-information agents chose to draw attention to this lie to damage the credibility of everyone who rebuffs government corruption.
> ...


----------



## blackcherry (Mar 1, 2013)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



"Benghazi Cover Up " ?
Highly amusing .
Four Americans got killed in a "non Event " and the GOP wants to bring down the nation .
Dumb arses .
War issues are rarely Black versus White and this grey area will rightly always remain grey .Too many American Drama Queens .


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2013)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


All I see is Obama burying you with that shovel.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 1, 2013)

blackcherry said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


since the whole birther movment is a nontroversy a non event fits right in.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 2, 2013)

blackcherry said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




i think that's what they told sean smith's mother, and the other families.... 

that it was a "non event",  forget about it.... just move "forward".


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2013)

washamericom said:


> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


What do you think should be done to Obama because of Benghazi?


----------



## washamericom (Mar 7, 2013)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > blackcherry said:
> ...



i don't know... he could be pressured to be transparent, maybe tell the people what happened. but we don't need him for that.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPIcB-2x9xw]Is President Obama's Birth Certificate a Built Document?.. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 7, 2013)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Oh! The Humanity!


----------



## washamericom (Mar 10, 2013)

bobby bobby bobby


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 10, 2013)

It is to everyone but Republicans.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 11, 2013)

washamericaom you have become about as bad as that troll Pale Retard was.Like him,you have this irratioal obsession over Obamas birth certificate.I mean there are so many blind sheople here in denial and afraid,no matter what you show them you're not going to change their minds so why bother?

I try to tell this to fellow 9/11 truthers all the time but it just goes through one ear and out the other with them that there are paid shills that have been sent here to waste your time arguing with them about 9/11.they want posters like them and you to argue about 9/11 and the birth certificate because they want you all to waste your time talking about THAT while they plost more sinister plots against us.yes just like 9/11,this is as important but like I always try to tell them,9/11 is the least of our problems we have to worry about from the government right now,so is Obamas birth certificate.these are just things there that they want people like you and the truthers to argue about whuile they plot more siinister things against us.

your not quite as bad as pale retard was because your not a hypocrite like him,who goes and calls alex jones a loon for saying 9/11 was an inside job but then praisied him for saying he is not a us citizen.thats the difference between you and him,otherwise you have this irrational obsession over this you need to get over.just like these 9/11 truthers need to get over 9/11 and youlike them,should be worried more about the governments nexc thing they have planned against us and that is CHIPPING US IN THEIR NEW WORLD ORDER PLAN.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 11, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> washamericaom you have become about as bad as that troll Pale Retard was.Like him,you have this irratioal obsession over Obamas birth certificate.I mean there are so many blind sheople here in denial and afraid,no matter what you show them you're not going to change their minds so why bother?
> 
> I try to tell this to fellow 9/11 truthers all the time but it just goes through one ear and out the other with them that there are paid shills that have been sent here to waste your time arguing with them about 9/11.they want posters like them and you to argue about 9/11 and the birth certificate because they want you all to waste your time talking about THAT while they plost more sinister plots against us.yes just like 9/11,this is as important but like I always try to tell them,9/11 is the least of our problems we have to worry about from the government right now,so is Obamas birth certificate.these are just things there that they want people like you and the truthers to argue about whuile they plot more siinister things against us.
> 
> your not quite as bad as pale retard was because your not a hypocrite like him,who goes and calls alex jones a loon for saying 9/11 was an inside job but then praisied him for saying he is not a us citizen.thats the difference between you and him,otherwise you have this irrational obsession over this you need to get over.just like these 9/11 truthers need to get over 9/11 and youlike them,should be worried more about the governments nexc thing they have planned against us and that is CHIPPING US IN THEIR NEW WORLD ORDER PLAN.


----------



## washamericom (May 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HY_Of1CKgXA#]Inside Edition Helps Prove Obama Indonesian Citizen Named Barry Soetoro? - YouTube[/ame]!


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2013)

washamericom said:


> Inside Edition Helps Prove Obama Indonesian Citizen Named Barry Soetoro? - YouTube!



Umm, how does his step-father signing a school registry that he's Indonesian prove Obama renounced his U.S. citizenship? 

And had he done so, where's the record of that? He's a U.S. citizen now. Where's the record of him becoming a U.S. citizen?


----------



## washamericom (May 3, 2013)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Inside Edition Helps Prove Obama Indonesian Citizen Named Barry Soetoro? - YouTube!
> ...



I don't know faun.... they are excellent questions.


----------



## American_Jihad (May 22, 2013)

EMAIL:

4 Simple Questions

1. Back in 1961 people of color were called 'Negroes.' So how can the Obama 'birth certificate' state he is "African-American" when the term wasn't even used at that time ?



2. The birth certificate that the White House released lists Obama's birth as August 4, 1961 & Lists Barack Hussein Obama as his father. No big deal, right ? At the time of Obama's birth, it also shows that his father is age 25 years old, and that Obama's father was born in " Kenya , East Africa ". This wouldn't seem like anything of concern, except the fact that Kenya did not even exist until 1963, two whole years after Obama's birth, and 27 years after his father's birth. How could Obama's father have been born in a country that did not yet exist? Up and until Kenya was formed in 1963, it was known as the "British East Africa Protectorate".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kenya_(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kenya)


3. On the Birth Certificate released by the White House, the listed place of birth is "Kapi'olani Maternity & Gynecological Hospital". This cannot be, because the hospital(s) in question in 1961 were called "KauiKeolani Children's Hospital" and "Kapi'olani Maternity Home", respectively. The name did not change to Kapi'olani Maternity & Gynecological Hospital until 1978, when these two hospitals merged. 
How can this particular name of the hospital be on a birth certificate dated 1961 if this name had not yet been applied to it until 1978 ? 
http://http://http/www.kapiolani.org/women-and-children/about-us/default.aspx 
(Kapiolani Women and Children | About Us) 
Why hasn't this been discussed in the major media ?

4. Perhaps a clue comes from Obama's book on his father. He states how proud he is of his father fighting in WW II. I'm not a math genius, so I may need some help from you. Barack Obama's "birth certificate" says his father was 25 years old in 1961 when he was born. That should have put his father's date of birth approximately 1936-if my math holds (Honest! I did that without a calculator!!!) Now we need a non-revised history book-one that hasn't been altered to satisfy the author's goals-to verify that WW II was basically between 1939 and 1945. Just how many 3 year olds fight in wars? Even in the latest stages of WW II his father wouldn't have been more than 9. Does that mean that Mr. Obama is a liar, or simply chooses to alter the facts to satisfy his imagination or political purposes (still qualifies as a "liar"). --



This really dumbs it down to a level where even the Dems can understand it.


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2013)

Seek help


----------



## American_Jihad (May 22, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Seek help



 
Why don't you take your sister in law's advice...


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> EMAIL:
> 
> 
> 4 Simple Questions
> ...


You are flat out lying, which in itself is a very good indicator that you have nothing. In fact, Obama's birth certificate makes no mention of his race. It does list his mother's and father's race, but even then, it never states either of them are "African-American."



American_Jihad said:


> 2. The birth certificate that the White House released lists Obama's birth as August 4, 1961 & Lists Barack Hussein Obama as his father. No big deal, right ? At the time of Obama's birth, it also shows that his father is age 25 years old, and that Obama's father was born in " Kenya , East Africa ". This wouldn't seem like anything of concern, except the fact that Kenya did not even exist until 1963, two whole years after Obama's birth, and 27 years after his father's birth. How could Obama's father have been born in a country that did not yet exist? Up and until Kenya was formed in 1963, it was known as the "British East Africa Protectorate".


More Bullshit. While Kenya wasn't officially the Republic of Kenya until 1963, it was often referred to as Kenya even before then; or more accurately known as the Kenya Colony and Protectorate. As evidenced by this book published in 1955, before Kenya won its independence and became a Republic.

 [ame="http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=ntt_athr_dp_sr_1?_encoding=UTF8&field-author=Alastair.%20Kenya%20Colony%20and%20Protectorate.%20Matheson&search-alias=books&sort=relevancerank"]Kenya, a story of progress. by Alastair. Kenya Colony and Protectorate. Matheson(1955)[/ame]



American_Jihad said:


> 3. On the Birth Certificate released by the White House, the listed place of birth is "Kapi'olani Maternity & Gynecological Hospital". This cannot be, because the hospital(s) in question in 1961 were called "KauiKeolani Children's Hospital" and "Kapi'olani Maternity Home", respectively. The name did not change to Kapi'olani Maternity & Gynecological Hospital until 1978, when these two hospitals merged.
> How can this particular name of the hospital be on a birth certificate dated 1961 if this name had not yet been applied to it until 1978 ?
> http://http://http/www.kapiolani.org/women-and-children/about-us/default.aspx
> (Kapiolani Women and Children | About Us)
> Why hasn't this been discussed in the major media ?


It hasn't been discussed by real news outlets because it is complete nonsense. The name, "Kapi'olani Maternity & Gynecological Hospital," was actually used back then. Here's another person's birth certificate from 1961 which also lists it as the "Kapi'olani Maternity & Gynecological Hospital"...

nordyke-birth-certificate.jpg



American_Jihad said:


> 4. Perhaps a clue comes from Obama's book on his father. He states how proud he is of his father fighting in WW II. I'm not a math genius, so I may need some help from you. Barack Obama's "birth certificate" says his father was 25 years old in 1961 when he was born. That should have put his father's date of birth approximately 1936-if my math holds (Honest! I did that without a calculator!!!) Now we need a non-revised history book-one that hasn't been altered to satisfy the author's goals-to verify that WW II was basically between 1939 and 1945. Just how many 3 year olds fight in wars? Even in the latest stages of WW II his father wouldn't have been more than 9. Does that mean that Mr. Obama is a liar, or simply chooses to alter the facts to satisfy his imagination or political purposes (still qualifies as a "liar"). --


Obama was speaking of his maternal grandfather, on his mother's side, who raised him like a father.



American_Jihad said:


> This really dumbs it down to a level where even the Dems can understand it.


Sorry, but posting 4 lies framed as questions only serves to reveal how dumb you are.


----------



## American_Jihad (May 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > EMAIL:
> ...



It was an email someone sent me, I used it as a flame...rolmao


----------



## daws101 (May 22, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...


what it really shows is your dishonesty.
your rabid ignorance and stupidity is obvious..


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



Are you confessing you post stuff you know is bullshit?


----------



## American_Jihad (May 23, 2013)

daws101 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I think the same about the progressive/liberal ilk...


----------



## American_Jihad (May 23, 2013)

Faun said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Goatboy, You'll have to fight with the authors of articles/emails. You can google and send them an email, you'll have to do your own work though...


----------



## daws101 (May 23, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...


since you don't think, how is that possible!?


----------



## American_Jihad (May 23, 2013)

daws101 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



LOOK, another moth, above and below...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 23, 2013)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Yes they are excellent questions, questions no conservative can answer.


----------



## paulitician (May 27, 2013)

Nah, the Obama Birth Certificate issue is dead. However, i still have serious doubt that he's an American Citizen. He rules like a Foreign Globalist. He seems to actually have a disdain for America. So personally, i lean towards him being an invented NWO Global Elite plant. His mission was to destroy "Transform" America. And i would say he's well on his way to accomplishing his mission. Just how i feel anyway.


----------



## daws101 (May 27, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Nah, the Obama Birth Certificate issue is dead. However, i still have serious doubt that he's an American Citizen. He rules like a Foreign Globalist. He seems to actually have a disdain for America. So personally, i lean towards him being an invented NWO Global Elite plant. His mission was to destroy "Transform" America. And i would say he's well on his way to accomplishing his mission. Just how i feel anyway.


bahahahahahahahah!


----------



## paulitician (May 27, 2013)

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, the Obama Birth Certificate issue is dead. However, i still have serious doubt that he's an American Citizen. He rules like a Foreign Globalist. He seems to actually have a disdain for America. So personally, i lean towards him being an invented NWO Global Elite plant. His mission was to destroy "Transform" America. And i would say he's well on his way to accomplishing his mission. Just how i feel anyway.
> ...



You've become a very poor Government Internet Troll. You should be fired. Oh well, more Tax Dollars flushed down Big Brother's golden toilet i guess.


----------



## daws101 (May 27, 2013)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


wrong as always. I was correctly reacting to the awful scripting of your ongoing one man melodrama!


----------



## washamericom (Jul 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Px9XtjUAIzs]Mike Zullo on The 100% Forged Obama Birth Certificate - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2013)

washamericom said:


> Mike Zullo on The 100% Forged Obama Birth Certificate - YouTube



     

Ya gotta love it when someone like Mike Zullo declares himself an idiot but then tries to sell pure idiocy.

Thanks for the laugh, washamericom!

From Mike zullo ...

_"And then he showed me what just flipped it around for me. He showed me the state registrar's stamp. It was on the bottom of the document and it's on one of its own separate layers; and he showed me the way you can move it all around the document by picking it up in totality. You can move this thing like a big block. *And I know, and in my limited computer knowledge, I knew there is nothing that can do that by itself.* That turned it for me. Because from a law enforcement perspective, that little placard gives the document its evidentiary value ... its authenticity. And if that was placed there erroneously, the whole document is null and void."_​
Ok, so this idiot *declares* he has no knowledge of anything that can isolate a graphic image in a layer which can then be moved around, but he knows he's onto the biggest fraud of the 21st century???

*"I knew there is nothing that can do that by itself." ~ Mike Zullo*

Yes, Mr. Zullo, there is something that can do that by itself. It's called ... *PDF*.

Hasn't anyone informed that moron that that is exactly how PDF's are generated?? That's by design. During the process of scanning a document and converting it to PDF format, it separates the document into layers so that it can perform searches even though it's a graphic image.

    

This freak of nature, which all Birfers are, is actually trying to say the PDF *copy* he has is not an original, therefore it's a fake. No shit, Sherlock. It's *NOT* an original -- it's a fucking PDF *COPY* (with emphasis on "COPY").  He even admits that many experts wouldn't even touch this because they said *they would have needed the original to examine.*


----------



## Zona (Jul 31, 2013)

Rightys.  Let us know how this turns out for ya.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 31, 2013)

I think it would be a hoot if Obaaaamaaaaa waited till after the next presidential election and then pulled out his Kenyan birth certificate..  Oh ya...and his Muslim membership card

BWAAAAAHA HA !!!!


----------



## Yurt (Jul 31, 2013)

even birther the "hair" trump couldn't find anything

lmao

give this up


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2013)

Yurt said:


> even birther the "hair" trump couldn't find anything
> 
> lmao
> 
> give this up



Didn't he say he had amazing evidence that would  cause Obama to lose the election? If that's true, where is it?


----------



## washamericom (Aug 6, 2013)

Faun said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > even birther the "hair" trump couldn't find anything
> ...



I predict trump isn't through with this.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 6, 2013)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...


that statement couldn't be more meaningless...


----------



## Agit8r (Aug 6, 2013)

It was a dead issue as soon as everyone acknowledged that Ted "Canuck" Cruz could run for president.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 6, 2013)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Remember when he said that we "wouldn't believe what they (his investigators) are finding"?  I guess he was right, we can't believe what we haven't heard.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 7, 2013)

candycorn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


I do !


----------



## washamericom (Aug 8, 2013)

still going eh dawson. you said it would fade. hasn't gone away. obots getting even more nervous.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 8, 2013)

washamericom said:


> still going eh dawson. you said it would fade. hasn't gone away. obots getting even more nervous.


it is and will...


----------



## washamericom (Aug 9, 2013)

he is a phony.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 9, 2013)

Not just Trump. 

Arpaio also stated his "posse" had taken time off from putting child molesters around grade schools and molesting Hispanic women, and found "proof" of (Fill in the blank).

Funny stuff. 

And completely loony.

I hope these nutters never stop.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2013)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



I hope you're right. It's fun watching him make an ass of himself. Of course, for him, that's money in the bank; which is why he makes a spectacle of himself.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


his rug is a spectacle all by itself.


----------



## paulitician (Aug 20, 2013)

Barack Obama is a NWO foreign plant. He was placed into power to undermine the United States. He has proven to be a very useful tool in the ongoing destruction of America's foundation and sovereignty. America is being destroyed from within. And that's the NWO Globalist plan. America and its pesky Constitution has to go. It's the last obstacle for the NWO Global Elites. Barack Obama was selected. He was not elected.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 20, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Barack Obama is a NWO foreign plant. He was placed into power to undermine the United States. He has proven to be a very useful tool in the ongoing destruction of America's foundation and sovereignty. America is being destroyed from within. And that's the NWO Globalist plan. America and it's pesky Constitution has to go. It's the last obstacle for the NWO Global Elites. Barack Obama was selected. He was not elected.


----------



## KissMy (Aug 20, 2013)

Canadian-born Tea Party Senator Ted Cruz says he is eligible to become the president of the United States.


----------



## washamericom (Aug 20, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Canadian-born Tea Party Senator Ted Cruz says he is eligible to become the president of the United States.



we just don't know... same for Obama, Rubio and Jindal


----------



## daws101 (Aug 20, 2013)

washamericom said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Canadian-born Tea Party Senator Ted Cruz says he is eligible to become the president of the United States.
> ...


dodge!


----------



## washamericom (Oct 14, 2013)

well do you think the cruz eligibility will make it to the supremes ?


----------



## washamericom (Oct 28, 2013)

Full Affidavit: Request For Grand Jury Review Of Obama Forgery Evidence - Birther Report: Obama Release Your Records)

I predict this fight will go fifteen rounds.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 28, 2013)

washamericom said:


> Full Affidavit: Request For Grand Jury Review Of Obama Forgery Evidence - Birther Report: Obama Release Your Records)
> 
> I predict this fight will go fifteen rounds.


as always you'll be wrong.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 3, 2013)

I cannot believe it ... after all of the fake crap that we have been subjected to with regards to this PHONEY issue, the birth certificate still lives! 

Give it up already - just go ahead and put this one in the completely debunked files. 

Some folks don't care how many times they get their asses kicked - they happily bounce back for more.


----------



## Faun (Nov 3, 2013)

washamericom said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Canadian-born Tea Party Senator Ted Cruz says he is eligible to become the president of the United States.
> ...



Of course we do ... a person born a U.S. citizen *IN* the United States is a natural born citizen.


----------



## Faun (Nov 3, 2013)

washamericom said:


> Full Affidavit: Request For Grand Jury Review Of Obama Forgery Evidence - Birther Report: Obama Release Your Records)
> 
> I predict this fight will go fifteen rounds.



Don't you say that about every lawsuit that's been filed? And like every one before it, it too will be dismissed since the Mr. Vogt has no legal standing to file such a suit.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes, this issue is dead: merely a dead body twitching. because the birfers are pulling little strings attached to the body's legs.


----------



## washamericom (Nov 4, 2013)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Full Affidavit: Request For Grand Jury Review Of Obama Forgery Evidence - Birther Report: Obama Release Your Records)
> ...



must have been someone else, i'm the guy who's interested in whether or not the administration has used the power of office to obfuscate, hide or cover up anything. still am.


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2013)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Let me know when you find some proof, ok?


----------

